# Donald Trump



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Is it only me who thinks he is going to win the presidential election ?

He can be had at 4 to 1 odds at the minute

Ive put 50quid on, im tempted to put so much more on

He is leading in many states, and is up against basically a criminal with a dodgy past who has health issues.

If he can really reign in his insults for the next month, i really believe he will take the victory, he is saying many of the right things the voters want to hear

I see it as similar to a brexit thing, brexit was crazy odds to happen also, but farrage and what not kept saying the right things and the people wanted change and it happened

Link to last nights debate, it was close but i feel Donald definitely won


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

There's far too much money behind Clinton including big business, everything for her to not win, she will some how she is corrupt as they come no way she doesn't have a few tricks up her sleeve, think she will win anyway but she will have plan b, c ,d e and f


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

havering said:


> There's far too much money behind Clinton including big business, everything for her to not win, she will some how she is corrupt as they come no way she doesn't have a few tricks up her sleeve, think she will win anyway but she will have plan b, c ,d e and f


 Yeah i can see that happening

But to bring it back to brexit, i was certain that wouldnt happen as too much big business wanted us to stay in, yet it happened

4 to 1 on trump


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I was amazed Brexit won considering all the media bias and at midday it was like 10-1 the media and bookies got it proper wrong on that, very unusual, think they totally underestimated the amount of disillusioned people, think even people they didn't expect to vote Brexit, I got a few cabs around that time and quite a few Eastern Europe cab drivers were voting Brexit where the media would think they would vote remain


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Trump tore hillary clinton a new one last night.The women who bill clinton allegedly raped were sat there in the audience as well. Never known an election like it.

I personally think he is going to win and I thought that back last summer when he first entered the race.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I think he's chances are high. Just like us and brexit the media is biased towards him. But in reality this has a reverse effect because people don't like being influenced especially when it obvious they are attempting to influence the vote.

Plus in both debates it's clear that it's basically all heat in trump. One sided. The media likes to say he done shite but iv watched both debates and he's held he's own very well every time.


----------



## Yorkie86 (Oct 8, 2016)

havering said:


> I was amazed Brexit won considering all the media bias and at midday it was like 10-1 the media and bookies got it proper wrong on that, very unusual, think they totally underestimated the amount of disillusioned people, think even people they didn't expect to vote Brexit, I got a few cabs around that time and quite a few Eastern Europe cab drivers were voting Brexit where the media would think they would vote remain


 They weren't Eastern European if they got a vote.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Yorkie86 said:


> They weren't Eastern European if they got a vote.


 They were if they had been here long enough, a few had been, had solid jobs, lost out due to cheaper foreign labour coming over and thus were thrust into Uber and such things .


----------



## Yorkie86 (Oct 8, 2016)

havering said:


> They were if they had been here long enough, a few had been, had solid jobs, lost out due to cheaper foreign labour coming over and thus were thrust into Uber and such things .


 Of course if they had British passports why would they want more foreigners coming over nicking their jobs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm waiting for someone saying the bookmakers are never wrong......!

Brexit !!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

So Deniro can hurl insults,ans make threats.Well whoopee.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I got Brexit at 4/1 as it was a bit different all the posh and upper class who wanted to remain were to lazy to vote.

I want trump to win but Clinton is as corrupt as they come and can't see her not wining by hook or by crook.

I just wish someone would knock America and the Israelis down a peg or 2


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Im sure thats all trump does and everyone is impressed by it???


 Not quite

He also says the right things, which people want to hear

Slashing taxes vs hillary raising them

Keep guns vs hillary taking them away

Less immigration vs hillary more immigration and easier access

Renegotiating trade deals so America has more money and more jobs remain in the USA

Hes saying the right stuff, but gets drawn into arguements very easily and then says unpolitical stuff that he can easily be slated for by big name people who have influence over the sheeple

Still. at 4 to 1, ill have a bite


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Gibboguns said:


> Its very easy to say things that the dumb half America want to hear mate. Its hard to be as thick and ignorant as him though!


 Since you seem to be more intelligent than him I'm assuming you have millions of pounds in the bank ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gibboguns said:


> He was left about 200 million inheritance from his father that doesn't make him intelligent. Do your research before also trying to sound intelligent. Yeah i do actually i own a very successful gates company thanks if i sold today i would be a millionaire. What do you for a living clever clogs?


 Mate this is UK muscle. Everyone on here owns at least 2 businesses plus has millions in the bank. Big vin has already put £1bn on Trump becoming president


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> He was left about 200 million inheritance from his father that doesn't make him intelligent. Do your research before also trying to sound intelligent. Yeah i do actually i own a very successful gates company thanks if i sold today i would be a millionaire. What do you for a living clever clogs?


 Wanna buy mine?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

sen said:


> Mate this is UK muscle. Everyone on here owns at least 2 businesses plus has millions in the bank. Big vin has already put £1bn on Trump becoming president


 He is one of the poorest members we have ever had lol, a gates company hahahaha.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> He is one of the poorest members we have ever had lol, a gates company hahahaha.


 no, no... I'm the poorest.. I work my fu**ing arse off and still got nothing to show for it


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Donald tramp.... i really hope he doesn't win and i hope she dies as well...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> no, no... I'm the poorest.. I work my fu**ing arse off and still got nothing to show for it


 at the gym and at work?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gibboguns said:


> He was left about 200 million inheritance from his father that doesn't make him intelligent. Do your research before also trying to sound intelligent. Yeah i do actually i own a very successful gates company thanks if i sold today i would be a millionaire. What do you for a living clever clogs?


 Pics or no gates


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> at the gym and at work?


 both mate. both...


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

sen said:


> Mate this is UK muscle. Everyone on here owns at least 2 businesses plus has millions in the bank. Big vin has already put £1bn on Trump becoming president


 Lol! In stitches!

Yeah. I own Patak Pickles and fking Tata/Jaguar. My name's Danald Papadump.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

But seriously, I'm getting worried.

They're both total nutjobs. They both scare the living bejayzus out of me, both for different reasons.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's quite a scary world we live in.

After the shock of Brexit, i can see Trump winning too. The big swing for that result was the silent lower working classes who wanted to say up yours to the middle-class babble and bureaucracy. Farage and co were saying things that resonated with them in principle (no matter how unrealistic it was). Then the tories ballsed it up with playground scare tactics which they found patronising and that made them fist the system with two hands. Ironically these people will be the worst off out of Brexit

American politics are like two religions fighting. Most will vote for their party regardless. However, I think there are a lot of disgruntled Americans who want to say F U to the system and will vote trump.

I'm emigrating to somewhere far far away until this all blows over


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Trump has a chance of wining because a lot of Americans see him as something different. He is a businessman rather than a politican and they want something different. This was the same with Brexit. A lot of people wanted something different as they were fed up with the current situation so they voted to Leave.

Even if he does win it doesn't mean he will actually be able to do anything. His policies still need to get through both the Senate and the House of Represetatives in order to be implemented and they can easily be blocked.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Defiantly got a chance of winning... Mainly due to America's rubbish plurality voting system with single member districts system which creates a two party system (as most the west) coupled with such an annoying smug opponent.

It's a system that's now outdated, but politicians have been holding onto it to protect themselves... but looks like it's starting to backfire on them.

We had our chance to change things in 2011 with the Alternative Vote referendum but didn't, in my view this came to early... re run the vote now and it'd be much different.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

TRUMP!


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Im watching his rallies and they really are something

He keeps saying the right things, clearly has massive support from passionate voters

He seems to just consistently be doing better and better yet his odds have gone up on some sites to 5 to 1

It makes 0 sense to me, im about to put more money on it


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

0161M said:


> Im watching his rallies and they really are something
> 
> He keeps saying the right things, clearly has massive support from passionate voters
> 
> ...


 just put the fvcking money on it already.... you show off bastard....

that would probably be the last winning that you'll ever have anyway because when this orangutan (AKA Donald Tramp) wins, we all have to start preparing for war....


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> just put the fvcking money on it already.... you show off bastard....
> 
> that would probably be the last winning that you'll ever have anyway because when this orangutan (AKA Donald Tramp) wins, we all have to start preparing for war....


 How is gambling on a huge underdog showing off lol

in any contest between 2 individuals if someone is at 5/1 then thats a huge underdog

Im not trying to show off, I just want to see opinions on why the odds are so stupidly high when he is doing so well


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

They are both sh*t.

It's just that Trump isn't quite as sh*t as Hillary.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Gibboguns said:


> He was left about 200 million inheritance from his father that doesn't make him intelligent. Do your research before also trying to sound intelligent. Yeah i do actually i own a very successful gates company thanks if i sold today i would be a millionaire. What do you for a living clever clogs?


 Fair play, according to Forbes trump is worth 3.7 billion he's far from an idiot


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Trump could have a similar effect to the Tories in polls.

People secretly agree with him, but when asked (even in anonymous polls) they will say they're going to vote Clinton. As in UK people will say they're going to vote Labour but actually vote Tory as Tories are seen as "nasty".

The last 2 elections the polls (even exit polls) had Labour way ahead of where they actually ended up.

If the polls have Trump within a few points on election day I think he will pull a surprise win. If he falls further behind it might be too much though.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

PS if your going to try and make money gambling on this get on the exchanges the odds will be extremely volatile on the run in and you can probably score of it if you can predict any swings.


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

0161M said:


> Is it only me who thinks he is going to win the presidential election ?
> 
> He can be had at 4 to 1 odds at the minute
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up just put 20 on him - 7/2 on William Hill


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Gibboguns said:


> Its not hard to take over your father's empire and grow it. Anyway even if he had made his fortune from scratch that would make him a good business man not politician!


 turning 200million into £3billion+ is easy?

thats like saying inheriting £200k and turning it into £3million+ is easy, yet i dont see everyone who gets their parents house money becoming millionaires from business,

he might sound like an idiot, because he isnt polished with BS like clinton, but taking the moral high ground like a typical lefty and suggesting hes an idiot is retarded..


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> turning 200million into £3billion+ is easy?
> 
> thats like saying inheriting £200k and turning it into £3million+ is easy, yet i dont see everyone who gets their parents house money becoming millionaires from business,
> 
> he might sound like an idiot, because he isnt polished with BS like clinton, but taking the moral high ground like a typical lefty and suggesting hes an idiot is retarded..


 Yep, its easy, if he was a good business man he'd have more than 3 billion.

so you're given 200 million in 1974, you've not got much sense, so you just put it in a high interest savings account. 42 years later, you should have somewhere in the region of 5billion dollars. What did he do with the other 2 billion?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

trump owns a golf course in scotland and when one land owner wouldent sell him his home and land so he could fit another hole in he dumped thousands of tons of earth and blocked the sun shining through his windows ,on this note i say trump is a proper c*nt


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

vetran said:


> trump owns a golf course in scotland and when one land owner wouldent sell him his home and land so he could fit another hole in he dumped thousands of tons of earth and blocked the sun shining through his windows ,on this note i say trump is a proper c*nt


 America needs a c**t to deal with illegal immigrants and terrorism.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Denied said:


> Yep, its easy, if he was a good business man he'd have more than 3 billion.
> 
> so you're given 200 million in 1974, you've not got much sense, so you just put it in a high interest savings account. 42 years later, you should have somewhere in the region of 5billion dollars. What did he do with the other 2 billion?


 If I had 5 billion I just might spend 1-2 billion...


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> If I had 5 billion I just might spend 1-2 billion...


 lets be honest, in reality, I'd never get that far if I had 200 million, at a young age, I'd probably just blow it all on coke and hookers. but the point remains, he's not a very shrewd businessman, average at best.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lazarus said:


> errr....millions is enough to retire on, why don't you sell the business and relax instead of working every day screwing hinges on peoples pillars?


 He might be talking about UK-Muscle millions, rather than real currency. If he's talking Uk muscle millions, I think that equates to about 3 quid and a packet of crisps.

(not implying the OP is lieing, just joking)


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Denied said:


> lets be honest, in reality, I'd never get that far if I had 200 million, at a young age, I'd probably just blow it all on coke and hookers. but the point remains, he's not a very shrewd businessman, average at best.


 Same. I'd blow at least half of it on cars, penthouses, women..

It doesn't matter what he "could have" done. He turned 200 million into 4 billion. He has business experience that no other candidate has ever had. For a country in economic peril, that's a good thing.

Not to mention his realistic attitude on immigration, Islam, etc.

Meanwhile Hilary wants to piss around on non-issues like the mythical wage gap and feminism.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Gibboguns said:


> Its not enough to retire on because I'd have to split it with my brother and i have a thing called ambition thats why I own a successful business. I dont "screw hinges to pillars" thats called installation we dont do that. We build the gates at my factory and stain/spray them well *my 22 men *do! Do you want a job?


 Sexist. Why haven't you hired any women or transgenders?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Same. I'd blow at least half of it on cars, penthouses, women..
> 
> It doesn't matter what he "could have" done. He turned 200 million into 4 billion. He has business experience that no other candidate has ever had. For a country in economic peril, that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


 Don't get me wrong, I'm no Clinton fan but I probably dis-like clinton less than Trump, so the lesser of two evils.

Trumps business strategy seems to a scatter gun approach, some will make it, others will go bankrupt, so will his gamble on the US economy pay off, or will it be one of its losers.

As for his comments on banning muslims, until we work out whats going on, someone should tell him, its because we keep dropping bombs on hundreds of innocent people, to kill one target. I'm sure I'd get pretty extreme, if someone blow up a wedding that my whole family was at just because someone thought, a terrorist, might or might not be there.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I think people are more scared of the fact that Trump doesn't pussyfoot around sensitive issues. People aren't used to it and therefore see it as a massive threat.

I think it's the best thing that can happen in this mad politically correct world of ours. Maybe people will come to their senses and stop playing the victim every second of every day.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Gibboguns said:


> I'll hire you then we've got a little he/she to abuse


 You can't afford me mate.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

MFM said:


> I think people are more scared of the fact that Trump doesn't pussyfoot around sensitive issues. People aren't used to it and therefore see it as a massive threat.
> 
> I think it's the best thing that can happen in this mad politically correct world of ours. Maybe people will come to their senses and stop playing the victim every second of every day.


 I agree, but I think the world isn't ready yet. I got kicked off my college's facebook page for saying that feminism is a way for fat ugly women to get male attention. There will come a day when people will cry out for someone like Trump, but we're not quite there yet I think.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> I agree, but I think the world isn't ready yet. I got kicked off my college's facebook page for saying that feminism is a way for fat ugly women to get male attention. There will come a day when people will cry out for someone like Trump, but we're not quite there yet I think.


 It's not even that long ago where there was no political correctness so I say quash it as soon as possible.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Denied said:


> Yep, its easy, if he was a good business man he'd have more than 3 billion.
> 
> so you're given 200 million in 1974, you've not got much sense, so you just put it in a high interest savings account. 42 years later, you should have somewhere in the region of 5billion dollars. What did he do with the other 2 billion?





Gibboguns said:


> These are trump supporters they can't comprehend inflation or logic :lol:


 was he given £200million in 1974?

also i think your just making numbers up tbh...

for example if he had $200,000,000 in 1974, thats 42 years of growth, now lets say he increased his wealth on a compound interest of 5% every month...

he'd be worth $1,626,123,891.88 today if he never spent any, yet hes worth double that!, interesting...


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> was he given £200million in 1974?
> 
> also i think your just making numbers up tbh...
> 
> ...


 Run those figures at 8% you'll get a better answer. Interest hasn't always been as cap as it is now. Years ago I used to get 10% on some savings if I agreed to not access it for a few years, so it's not really much of a stretch to say 8% if your willing to give the bank a few million for a few years.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> was he given £200million in 1974?
> 
> also i think your just making numbers up tbh...
> 
> ...


 Run those figures at 8% you'll get a better answer. Interest hasn't always been as cap as it is now. Years ago I used to get 10% on some savings if I agreed to not access it for a few years, so it's not really much of a stretch to say 8% if your willing to give the bank a few million for a few years.

Can't seem to paste a link on my phone but up until 1999 savings account always paid out at more than 5% some years going up to nearly 15%


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Denied said:


> Run those figures at 8% you'll get a better answer. Interest hasn't always been as cap as it is now. Years ago I used to get 10% on some savings if I agreed to not access it for a few years, so it's not really much of a stretch to say 8% if your willing to give the bank a few million for a few years.


 true but at about 5% its more realistic, remember this is money hes got to spend aswell, not just bank and leave, also the increase in inflation and many other external factors come into it, but if we wanted to simplify it massively then hes got richer 10% every month for the past 42 years,

i doubt thats easy as most people on here would be millionaires, however i do believe its EASIER to make money when your already rich


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Gibboguns said:


> I can easily afford minimum wage mate.


 You'd have to fire half your 22 minimum wage workers to get ne. . and that's before I multiply the UKM salary factor..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

It appears that @b0t13 is talking monthly interest rates yet @Deniedis talking yearly interest rates?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> You can't afford me mate.


 Sure he can he's worth millions, has he not told you this.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It appears that @b0t13 is talking monthly interest rates yet @Deniedis talking yearly interest rates?


 i used monthly as its a more realistic representation of 'growth', however if id used the yearly interest/increase he'd be worth $1,552,317,511.02 

either way there no denying the fact this man, is neither an idiot or crap at business, hes just a loud mouth and doesn't give a s**t what people think (typical american)


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> Sure he can he's worth millions, has he not told you this.


 Well apparently he can only afford to pay minimum wage so ...


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Gibboguns said:


> Only little scivies thats why I offered you a job.


 Lol. Can't remember what I said to make you so butthurt...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

0161M said:


> Is it only me who thinks he is going to win the presidential election ?
> 
> He can be had at 4 to 1 odds at the minute
> 
> ...


 You obviously forgot the brexit mate the odds....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

b0t13 said:


> i used monthly as its a more realistic representation of 'growth', however if id used the yearly interest/increase he'd be worth $1,552,317,511.02 [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=e286262c7d50d4eae2adbcacf1427fd79bcfd543b34a2e8f31594e82ec053785[/IMG]
> 
> either way there no denying the fact this man, is neither an idiot or crap at business, hes just a loud mouth and doesn't give a s**t what people think (typical american)


 5% per month would be 60% increase per annum thus being a fantastic return.

I wouldn't mind some decent % returns on my savings. Haha.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 5% per month would be 60% increase per annum thus being a fantastic return.
> 
> I wouldn't mind some decent % returns on my savings. Haha.


 indeed, and the fact hes worth over double that total amount could be averaged out as getting 10% richer per month for 42 years, hardly a s**t businessman!


----------



## Yorkie86 (Oct 8, 2016)

Gibboguns said:


> You haven't mate im just having a bit of banter!


 Can I have a job :whistling:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Gibboguns said:


> Would you like a job too mate?


 Sure mate you sound like somebody I would love to work for. When do I start.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Gibboguns said:


> You haven't mate im just having a bit of banter!


 Fair enough mate. Sign me up for one of those jobs.. it seems they're getting popular.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

How much do you pay?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i want a job aswell, but i want a manager role so i can boss these twats around aswell...


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@Gibboguns

What kind of jobs are you offering?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes said:


> @Gibboguns
> 
> What kind of jobs are you offering?


 Blow jobs no doubt.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Blow jobs no doubt.


 Perfect :wub: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes said:


> Perfect [IMG alt=":wub:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_wub.png&key=b3e7e017e0c0359dcd438a4b839072f4fbdaae16ad8c05a956a09428c782aef0[/IMG] [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=735f7c8eff616071b1c16a89f0dbac49c287d0d5b32bf471842581f1c16391e7[/IMG]


 I'm sure he offers other 'jobs' but this forum doesn't really need the full details.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm sure he offers other 'jobs' but this forum doesn't really need the full details.


 Handjobs, rimjobs, blowjobs.....

They're all good.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 5% per month would be 60% increase per annum thus being a fantastic return.
> 
> I wouldn't mind some decent % returns on my savings. Haha.


 No, I used 8% a year. but the interest on the saving will be calculated monthly, but you wont get 8% monthly you'll get 1/12 of 8% each month.

So in his first year, he would have made 16 million in interest, in his second year, he would have made 17.98, 19.47, 21.09....etc all the way up to year 42 where the interest would be 436million, add that to all the previous year, you'll get a figure of around 5 billion, which is what he would have made if he'd just left it in a savings account.

Have a look at this link, you'll see nearly all years up until recently you will get well over 5% from a savings account, so if you were to invest a few million, the bank would give you over these odds.

http://swanlowpark.co.uk/savingsinterestannual.jsp


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad I found this thread I seen some guy stealing my gate last night, didn't say anything to him though just incase he took a fence!

:whistling:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Grunz said:


> Glad I found this thread I seen some guy stealing my gate last night, didn't say anything to him though just incase he took a fence!
> 
> :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Denied said:


> No, I used 8% a year. but the interest on the saving will be calculated monthly, but you wont get 8% monthly you'll get 1/12 of 8% each month.
> 
> So in his first year, he would have made 16 million in interest, in his second year, he would have made 17.98, 19.47, 21.09....etc all the way up to year 42 where the interest would be 436million, add that to all the previous year, you'll get a figure of around 5 billion, which is what he would have made if he'd just left it in a savings account.
> 
> ...


 I know, you used PA whereas b0t used PM and discussed it like it was comparable. I was just pointing this out as it seemed like apples and oranges.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

This whole thing is turning into a freak show...

in the past few days, both sides started bringing out sex scandal and rape stories about eachother!!

They are so caught up in their own sh!t that they seem to forgot the whole world is watching them!!!

pathetic bunch.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

What's long, red and hangs from a c**t?....
Donald Trump's tie.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's long, red and hangs from a c**t?....
> Donald Trump's tie.


 in all honesty, from what i heard and seen, I prefer trump to clinton... clinton is just a crazy criminal who thinks she's got something to prove because she's a woman and she's clearly said that she will be using Nukes against Iran and Russia and China.... Although, the British PM recently said that as well... its like because they are women, they got something to prove!!!

Trump is just lesser of two evils... all he wants to do is to build a wall around America....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

never-say-never said:


> in all honesty, from what i heard and seen, I prefer trump to clinton... clinton is just a crazy criminal who thinks she's got something to prove because she's a woman and she's clearly said that she will be using Nukes against Iran and Russia and China.... Although, the British PM recently said that as well... its like because they are women, they got something to prove!!!
> 
> Trump is just lesser of two evils... all he wants to do is to build a wall around America....


 I only posted it as I found it funny.

Personally, I have no preference as to who gets into power. I know many will argue I should be concerned but I simply don't care for it as its all just gotten silly.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

birthday kisses said:


> it wont make any difference whos in power, they dont really make any decisions.


 Quite possibly true given that they have various 'advisors' for each field.

I also feel that there is a set amount of cash available, the ratio at which it is given out may change but since I don't claim anything from the government, I'll be neither better nor worse off.

They may increase or decrease taxes but truth be told, I'm neither rich nor poor, probably on the poorer side of average in terms of income these days so whatever they do won't affect me too much as I'm sure it will affect those who live up to their means way before it affects me.

Yes, I sound selfish but I don't really care since I've done my struggling and no one else appeared to care. I'm alright Jack!! :thumb


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

It will be a real source of entertainment to me if trump wins,boring person that Iam . Just to read the guardian comment pages will be a hoot. I still think he is in with a shot, this is because you can't trust the polls these days. As they are all politically motivated , they are all in the tank for hillary. It's like brexit, remember what the polls were saying then.Polls are just another tool of propaganda. You make a certain candidate seem 'electable' if they get positive polling,thats the theory behind it.

He is in with a shot because hillary is a poor candidate with her own skeletons in the closet. She just isn't warm enough in the debates, not enough passion. Now if Michelle Obama was running... I think she would beat trump funnily enough. It's a pity michelle allegedly doesn't want public office, as I have been impressed by her for some time.In fact I think she smokes her husband. It's like the reverse of HIllary and Bill. Bill for all his faults was a master at political campaigning.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

never-say-never said:


> This whole thing is turning into a freak show...
> 
> in the past few days, both sides started bringing out sex scandal and rape stories about eachother!!
> 
> ...


 Exactly this...as entertaining as this back and forth b1tching is for us over the pond, do the 320 million citizens of the United States seriously have no more pressing concerns regarding their future governance?

Are there not fundamental matters of security, education, healthcare, civil rights, foreign policy etc that need addressing???

Hillary's track record in government is shambolic. Her bare faced lies about Bosnia, her ineffective health care plan, her involvement in the Benghazi attack, her pig-headed refusal to accept a peace deal with Gaddafi, her ties to and acceptance of funds from virtually every thoroughly dodgy state worldwide, more lies to both the FBI and Congress concerning her leaked emails and the destruction of evidence relating to them. Any decent politician would wipe the floor with her.

You'd be forgiven for thinking that Trump is actually a Democrat plant as he's the only man in America repulsive and ignorant enough to make Hillary appear to be a safe pair of hands...but Hillary is so effing awful that people are actually having to think twice!!!


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Andddddddd some great news

The fbi have REOPENED their criminal investigations into Hillarys criminal activities, and done so a mere 2 weeks before the election

They must have something BIG

Added even more money on Trump


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

0161M said:


> Andddddddd some great news
> 
> The fbi have REOPENED their criminal investigations into Hillarys criminal activities, and done so a mere 2 weeks before the election
> 
> ...


 But our liberal press over here won't carry it, or will play it down, only the conservative tv stations will talk about it. She's guilty or criminal charges but her supporters will ignore it the same way they ignored her husband's lies under oath to Congress about his affair with Monica Lewinski, he should have been impeached yet his supporters ignored his criminal lies then and still do today.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> But our liberal press over here won't carry it, or will play it down, only the conservative tv stations will talk about it. She's guilty or criminal charges but her supporters will ignore it the same way they ignored her husband's lies under oath to Congress about his affair with Monica Lewinski, he should have been impeached yet his supporters ignored his criminal lies then and still do today.


 I agree, her most staunch supports will blindly follow her still

But what this will really help, is all those voters on the fence, this will massively help convert them to Trump voters

There is just too much stuff on Hillary now for anyone on the fence to support her, plus she killed off all the catholics who may have voted for her by saying she supports abortion right up until 9 months, shes trying to get rid of Americas guns, which Americans will hate, She wants more immigrants letting into the country, She wants open trade which means more American job losses. While Trump wants all the opposite, and the only dirt he has is saying nasty comments and making rude comments 20 years ago i dont see how she will win i really dont.

You look at the rallies too, Trumps rallies bring out 20 thousand people whilst Hillarys bring out a couple of thousand

I believe in Trump


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

The rumor is the FBIs hand has been forced with this move because someone has managed to get a boat load more Hillary emails and released them to wikileaks who in turn will release them some point soon.

The FBI are in tight with the clinton corruption so them doing this makes no sense, so the rumor rings true


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

0161M said:


> I agree, her most staunch supports will blindly follow her still
> 
> But what this will really help, is all those voters on the fence, this will massively help convert them to Trump voters
> 
> ...


 Trust me, I hope you're right.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Am i the only one jumping on this ?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Enough said


 That was good!


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> But our liberal press over here won't carry it, or will play it down, only the conservative tv stations will talk about it. She's guilty or criminal charges but her supporters will ignore it the same way they ignored her husband's lies under oath to Congress about his affair with Monica Lewinski, he should have been impeached yet his supporters ignored his criminal lies then and still do today.


 When the press hears the result, they will genuinely not understand what has happened, a bit like brexit... I am no fan of michael moore but this really sums up what is going on






Trump was made by the very people who lie about him and sneer at his voters. I knew he would win back last summer when he first entered the race.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Waiting for the media to drag out another story about trump putting his hand on some porn stars ass....


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

0161M said:


> Am i the only one jumping on this ?


 No mate, you aint. I put a few notes on Trump to win weeks ago. My only regret is i didn't wait till the odds were better after his pu55y grabbing video came out.

I firmly believe that in a free and fair election, Trump wins all day long....but after seeing how Clinton fcuked Sanders over in the primaries, there's still that element of uncertainty.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

my slight worry, is they get rid of hilary at the last moment, knowing she will lose to trump.And put in someone like joe biden who in my view could have given trump more of a fight than hilary , hell try and find a way to let Obama stay in because the real string pullers in the banks, those who own the media /the big corporations/the arms dealers don't want trump.

What a strange election this has turned out to be though, as you basically have the traditional left in america allying with all the corporations, big business, to stop a man who in some ways is the more moderate of the two presidential candidates... certainly when it comes to russia and also when it comes to welfare for instance . Trump has pledged not to touch welfare/disabiltiy benefits. The media don't talk about that though.... You have the traditional right in america also going to clinton despite her views on partial birth abortion for instance. It all comes down to globalism. Trump believes in borders ,hilary doesn't .The big power brokers don't want countries who believe in borders and want to discourage nationalism, ie politicians caring about their own people.....


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

We're all going on a trip to trumpton on Nov 8th


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

spod said:


> No mate, you aint. I put a few notes on Trump to win weeks ago. My only regret is i didn't wait till the odds were better after his pu55y grabbing video came out.
> 
> I firmly believe that in a free and fair election, Trump wins all day long....but after seeing how Clinton fcuked Sanders over in the primaries, there's still that element of uncertainty.


 Good lad

The only thing holding me back from adding much more, is that this could be a giant ploy

Essentially Trumps main weapon against Hillary is that she is a criminal and takes bribes and all sorts, not everyone accepts this fact though. Now the FBI have popped up saying they are reopening the investigation, which means everyone is now starting to believe she is scum. Only to have the FBI clear her again of all charges a few days before the election essentially crushing Trumps momentum and making everyone like Hillary as she has been harrassed with "false" charges.

I will probably add more money to the pot though because i feel that is probably overly paranoid thinking ?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> Good lad
> 
> The only thing holding me back from adding much more, is that this could be a giant ploy
> 
> ...


 On top of all that, one of her aides is also under investigation for sexting an underage girl.

Trump called it last year, there tweets from 2015 where he said her aide is a shady bastard and she shouldn't have trusted him.

Dude is legend, I put more money on Trump as well.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> On top of all that, one of her aides is also under investigation for sexting an underage girl.
> 
> Trump called it last year, there tweets from 2015 where he said her aide is a shady bastard and she shouldn't have trusted him.
> 
> Dude is legend, I put more money on Trump as well.


 You really couldnt make it up

You should see it when Joe Biden (Current vice president and strong Hillary supporter) gets word that this is all because of Andrew Weiner (sexting guy) his face just drops ha

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/MS70Life/status/792191680837320705?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> You really couldnt make it up
> 
> You should see it when Joe Biden (Current vice president and strong Hillary supporter) gets word that this is all because of Andrew Weiner (sexting guy) his face just drops ha
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/MS70Life/status/792191680837320705?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


 Such beautiful irony after all their efforts to paint Trump as a bad guy for being inappropriate to women.. It blew up in their faces so hard it's poetic. Karma's a bitch..


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

benji666 said:


> I knew he would win back last summer when he first entered the race.


 Did you put a bet on it last summer?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The worst thing about being in the US right now and all the election hype is not how bad the candidates are (I don't like Trump, Clinton, Stein or Johnson - IMO they are all awful in their own way) but how much misinformation is spread and believed about all of them, and how frigging nasty supporters of each candidate are to each other.

It really is a horrible climate and although there is plenty of negative campaigning and false propaganda in UK political contests it absolutely pales in comparison to what goes on in the US.

One thing I'd urge about making judgments about any candidate is fact check all claims. Some of the most widely believed and supported negative claims in the campaign about all candidates simply aren't true when you investigate them by going right to the source and ignore partisan media sources.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

dtlv said:


> The worst thing about being in the US right now and all the election hype is not how bad the candidates are (I don't like Trump, Clinton, Stein or Johnson - IMO they are all awful in their own way) but how much misinformation is spread and believed about all of them, and how frigging nasty supporters of each candidate are to each other.
> 
> It really is a horrible climate and although there is plenty of negative campaigning and false propaganda in UK political contests it absolutely pales in comparison to what goes on in the US.
> 
> One thing I'd urge about making judgments about any candidate is fact check all claims. Some of the most widely believed and supported negative claims in the campaign about all candidates simply aren't true when you investigate them by going right to the source and ignore partisan media sources.


 Yeah that is an unfortunate state of affairs.. when it's not about who has the best policies but about who can propagate the nastiest s**t about the other candidates. It's all essentially a large ad hominem campaign. If I were hiring a guy to build me a house, I would care about how good he is at building houses, not whether or not he said something about grabbing women's pussies 20 years ago.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tomahawk said:


> Yeah that is an unfortunate state of affairs.. when it's not about who has the best policies but about who can propagate the nastiest s**t about the other candidates. It's all essentially a large ad hominem campaign. If I were hiring a guy to build me a house, I would care about how good he is at building houses, not whether or not he said something about grabbing women's pussies 20 years ago.


 Exactly. Honestly you have to really hunt hard to find any discussion of policy and position on current world affairs from any of the candidates, but mud slinging is always right there to be found.

There was a survey done here in NC where they questioned approx 200 devoted Trump supporters and 200 devoted supporters of Clinton, and asked them to name the position stands on five major policies of the candidate they supported.

Only eleven of Clintons supporters could accurately represent five policies and only two of Trumps supporters could name five for him. Overall 87% of the people polled couldn't accurately or even approximately repeat more than two of the five policies of the individual they supported.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

dtlv said:


> Exactly. Honestly you have to really hunt hard to find any discussion of policy and position on current world affairs from any of the candidates, but mud slinging is always right there to be found.
> 
> There was a survey done here in NC where they questioned approx 200 devoted Trump supporters and 200 devoted supporters of Clinton, and asked them to name the position stands on five major policies of the candidate they supported.
> 
> Only eleven of Clintons supporters could accurately represent five policies and only two of Trumps supporters could name five for him. Overall 87% of the people polled couldn't accurately or even approximately repeat more than two of the five policies of the individual they supported.


 So if that is what it is truly down to, with the average american voter, is mud slinging

Then Mr Trump should win by a landslide, the amount of ammo he has at his disposal against hillary because of all her corruption is great

Where as she is scrambling and bringing up silly remarks from over a decade ago


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Just to let people know, as many probably arent aware

This is one of the biggest things to happen in the past 20 years

Donald Trump is single handedly exposing the establishment, the rich powerful few who control the masses and write the narrative

The big corporations and mainstream media are all for Hillary clinton and they will not say about her crimes

How much media coverage did donald trump get for that comment he made over a decade ago ? it was headline news for weeks all over every form of social media etc

Currently the FBI have reopened a CRIMINAL investigation against Hillary, and there is a social media blackout, it isnt trending on any form of social media and the main tv networks arent bringing it up

Its so corrupt for Hillary to win its insane.

What is even more insane is how corrupt Hillary is, the amount of stuff that has been exposed about her recently, it boggles the mind how anyone can consider voting for her


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

0161M said:


> Just to let people know, as many probably arent aware
> 
> This is one of the biggest things to happen in the past 20 years
> 
> ...


 Main story on cnn this morning

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/10/30/politics/clinton-fbi-investigation-comey/index.html


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How much dirt was dug on Bernie? I wish the little mole had his chance up there

Clinton and Trump are two of the most unvotable candidates imaginable, but the backwards voting systems means those who perform best in the xfactor format it's become, wins.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Main story on cnn this morning
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/10/30/politics/clinton-fbi-investigation-comey/index.html


 That story though is more about Comey and trying to make out like he has done something wrong

Saying things like is it time for him to quit etc

Its not telling you why these emails are relevant and what the scandal is, its basically saying, FBI boss has made a bad decision to reopen the investigation and hasnt even looked at the emails so its probably nothing


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> How much dirt was dug on Bernie? I wish the little mole had his chance up there
> 
> Clinton and Trump are two of the most unvotable candidates imaginable, but the backwards voting systems means those who perform best in the xfactor format it's become, wins.


 What is wrong with Trump ?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

0161M said:


> That story though is more about Comey and trying to make out like he has done something wrong
> 
> Saying things like is it time for him to quit etc
> 
> Its not telling you why these emails are relevant and what the scandal is, its basically saying, FBI boss has made a bad decision to reopen the investigation and hasnt even looked at the emails so its probably nothing


 If you read the news on Friday it was all over the bbc website as breaking news, three days later, unsurprisingly there onto the next story.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> If you read the news on Friday it was all over the bbc website as breaking news, three days later, unsurprisingly there onto the next story.


 Im not on about over here, it isnt news over here, im on about in America

The trump pussy grabs words were all over the news for many weeks, this is atleast 10 times worse and its being supressed, it is slowly coming out though as with the internet you cant fully suppress anything


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

0161M said:


> Im not on about over here, it isnt news over here, im on about in America
> 
> The trump pussy grabs words were all over the news for many weeks, this is atleast 10 times worse and its being supressed, it is slowly coming out though as with the internet you cant fully suppress anything


 Foxnews if you can call it news, half the front page is devoted to stories relating to clinton and emails.

http://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Foxnews if you can call it news, half the front page is devoted to stories relating to clinton and emails.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/


 Yes well obviously Fox news calls it big time

Heres how it works CNN MSNBC and basically all news networks all favour and are highly biased to Hillary and the democrats

Fox is allied with the republicans and are pro Trump, so yes fox will of course report on the matter fully and devote the correct amount of time and space the story deserves

Social media is suppressing it.

A presidential candidate under federal investigation 9 days before the election date is the biggest news the country could possibly have, yet this huge news isnt trending on twitter, facebook buzzfeed etc

corruption at its finest, and an attempt to control the narrative, how else can it be explained ?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Placing £100 on trump to win myself, quite obvious it will go that way.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Devil said:


> Placing £100 on trump to win myself, quite obvious it will go that way.


 He was 5/1 three weeks ago

he is currently 11/4

huge drop in odds, i suggest you bet sooner rather than later, if any more email scanadals or wiki leaks stuff comes out against Hillary then she may aswel drop out


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> He was 5/1 three weeks ago
> 
> he is currently 11/4
> 
> huge drop in odds, i suggest you bet sooner rather than later, if any more email scanadals or wiki leaks stuff comes out against Hillary then she may aswel drop out


 Hillary being sworn in...

View attachment IMG_0021.JPG


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

0161M said:


> He was 5/1 three weeks ago
> 
> he is currently 11/4
> 
> huge drop in odds, i suggest you bet sooner rather than later, if any more email scanadals or wiki leaks stuff comes out against Hillary then she may aswel drop out


 4.1 odds on betfair exchange atm, 3,75 everywhere else.

Just placed it


----------



## irlkev (Feb 14, 2016)

0161M said:


> What is wrong with Trump ?


 He speaks out about China etc robbing American jobs, yet gets all his clothing line made in other countries.

He wants to increase spending on everything, yet wants to cut all taxes, even though he does everything he can to avoid paying any tax.

He treats women, blacks, any one other than WASPS in fairness, as second class citizens.

He'd shag his own daughter if she'd let him. Probably do it anyway if he thought he'd get away with it.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

irlkev said:


> He speaks out about China etc robbing American jobs, yet gets all his clothing line made in other countries.
> 
> He wants to increase spending on everything, yet wants to cut all taxes, even though he does everything he can to avoid paying any tax.
> 
> ...


 How does any of this impair him from running a country successfully? Most very successful businessmen are douchebags, but they get the job done.

What I find mind boggling is how you can compare the above to what that psycho Clinton has done.


----------



## irlkev (Feb 14, 2016)

The question I answered was what's wrong with Trump.

My answer was he's a lying, tax avoiding, wannabe child abuser.

Couldn't care less if those dumb yanks vote him in or not.

And this notion that if your a successful business man you can run a country is foolish. What about the parts of society that aren't profitable? Just get rid of them?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

irlkev said:


> He speaks out about China etc robbing American jobs, yet gets all his clothing line made in other countries.
> 
> He wants to increase spending on everything, yet wants to cut all taxes, even though he does everything he can to avoid paying any tax.
> 
> ...


 1. He is businessman, obviously he will go for maximum profit, these are problems created by the current government. He is saying if he gets in he will impose taxes and charges on things coming in from overseas places like China therefore the price difference will be negligible instead of huge like it is now and people will buy from America again

2. Everyone on the planet does all they can to avoid paying tax. He hasnt ever evaded paying tax, he has always paid all the taxes asked of him. If the government asks him for a small amount of tax, how is that his fault ? Its their rules he is playing by

3. There are plenty of blacks and latinos voting for Trump, he has hired many black and latinos, given them jobs, so that comment isnt true

4. He wouldnt shag her, its his daughter, he said if she was somebody elses daughter he would probably have though. Nothing wrong with that, shes extremely good looking. Its not a case of he would shag her if she would let him, that is just idiotic

Now compare those weak points of yours to Hillary

1. Had thousand of classified private top secret emails on her own personal server. (Illegal) When congress demanded she hand them over so they could see what they contained and what she had she deleted them all and said oops (highly illegal)

2. She gets Bill clinton to meet with the head of the FBI in secret and all of a sudden Hillary is cleared of any wrong doing (corruption). The apparent reason for the reopening of the investigation is because FBI agents were disgusted with the big boss letting hillary off the hook and have been building their own case against her for months now and soon s**t should be hitting the fan

3. Is implicated in taking many many bribes the clintons left the white house in debt and are now worth 240million. Bribes made to hillary for millions of dollars disguised at "speaking fees" for her to give a speech, yet she is giving loads of free speeches during her campaign and only draws a crowd of about 300 people. Why on earth would anyone pay millions for her, its bribe money

4. Her and bills CGI group is basically money for them. They collect millions in donations and then take the money for themselves. They raised many many many millions for the disaster in Haiti as one example but only a very small portion actually went to the people in Haiti and the rest disappears labelled as expenses. One example but many many more to be found with this

And those are just 4 from this year really, what have been brought to the public eye. If you actually google search Hillary Clinton scandal you will see her associated with literally 20 major corruption scandals, like serious serious stuff.

And people are actually going to vote for her its not real


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

This guy is one of the most ardent supporters of Hillary and has defended her against absolutely everything for years


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

0161M said:


> What is wrong with Trump ?


 Maybe I just need to learn more.

What are are his policies?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Maybe I just need to learn more.
> 
> What are are his policies?


 It's actually pretty good.

Lower taxes on the middle class.

Lower taxes on corporations so they return to the US instead of going to tax havens.

Stop wasting money on some of the ridiculous programs that don't work.

Stricter immigration policy.

Ending the intake of Syrian refugees.

Fewer restrictions on banking.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> It's actually pretty good.
> 
> Lower taxes on the middle class.
> 
> ...


 For a country in a massive deficit what do they offset the tax against?

im guess being republican it's not defence? Obamacare/healthcare maybe?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> For a country in a massive deficit what do they offset the tax against?
> 
> im guess being republican it's not defence? Obamacare/healthcare maybe?


 Yeah I think the plan is to end or change Obamacare. Also I think he plans on just wasting less money, being an efficient businessman. Bringing more factories back in the US would probably help as well.

He's also reducing funding to some programs, like the Environmental Protection Agency. (Because f**k the tree huggers)

He's dissolving or renegotiating NAFTA and the Trans-Pacific Partnership, and increasing trade tariffs on Mexico and China.

Meanwhile Hilary wants to waste time and money on the EPA, increase Syrian immigration, and f**k around with feminist BS like the mythical wage gap. And she wants to increase minimum wage from $7.25 to $12, which will ruin small businesses and push people to further outsource jobs.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> Yeah I think the plan is to end or change Obamacare. Also I think he plans on just wasting less money, being an efficient businessman. Bringing more factories back in the US would probably help as well.
> 
> He's also reducing funding to some programs, like the Environmental Protection Agency. (Because f**k the tree huggers)
> 
> ...


 I have to say I'm quite supporting of public healthcare and a high minimum wage. In general and this isn't united state centric.

if you want to lower immigration you need a high minimum wage. Especially if you want to lower tax. This is one of the things they strangely don't talk about when they mention 'australia' as a model system (which also has decent state healthcare)

Also the environmental thing is something we all need to be a bit more aware of. Not the tree hugging nonsense. But the big O&g companies are blocking investment in renewal energy which is so behind where it should be. I think he'd bum the industry to yield their support despite a short term vision

Hey. I have to politely say he's not for me. I think he's pandering to the audience rather than having real policies, but I may not be right. I have no faith in the integrity or motives of the man (that doesn't mean I'm a Hilary fan).


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> I have to say I'm quite supporting of public healthcare and a high minimum wage. In general and this isn't united state centric.
> 
> *if you want to lower immigration you need a high minimum wage. Especially if you want to lower tax. This is one of the things they strangely don't talk about when they mention 'australia' as a model system (which also has decent state healthcare)*


 How can this be true in any way? When you increase minimum wage you get more immigrants coming in for minimum wage jobs because it's 5x-10x more than what they'd make in their own countries doing the same menial work.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> How can this be true in any way? When you increase minimum wage you get more immigrants coming in for minimum wage jobs because it's 5x-10x more than what they'd make in their own countries doing the same menial work.


 Because people in this country don't want to have to live 7 in a 3 bed house on minimum wage working a s**t job with s**t conditions.

A high minimum wage would get a lot of people who have never worked polishing off the old cv


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

gycraig said:


> Because people in this country don't want to have to live 7 in a 3 bed house on minimum wage working a s**t job with s**t conditions.
> 
> A high minimum wage would get a lot of people who have never worked polishing off the old cv


 Why would that reduce immigration though?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> How can this be true in any way? When you increase minimum wage you get more immigrants coming in for minimum wage jobs because it's 5x-10x more than what they'd make in their own countries doing the same menial work.


 Aren't we working on the principle that there would be a government that would control immigration?

if immigration is controlled there is mass increase in low skilled jobs

the wages need to go up to get the indigenous population to do jobs considered menial and left to immigrants in a low wage economy.



Tomahawk said:


> How can this be true in any way? When you increase minimum wage you get more immigrants coming in for minimum wage jobs because it's 5x-10x more than what they'd make in their own countries doing the same menial work.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Aren't we working on the principle that there would be a government that would control immigration?
> 
> if immigration is controlled there is mass increase in low skilled jobs
> 
> the wages need to go up to get the indigenous population to do jobs considered menial and left to immigrants in a low wage economy.


 But if minimum wage is high, they will try extra hard to get in and work illegally. I know that in the UK loads of eastern europeans will work at restaurants for £4-5 an hour cash in hand. Imagine if minimum wage was increased to £10 or higher here, and they could make £8/hour off the books -- good luck keeping them out.

High wages also encourages employers to outsource operations offshore.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> But if minimum wage is high, they will try extra hard to get in and work illegally. I know that in the UK loads of eastern europeans will work at restaurants for £4-5 an hour cash in hand. Imagine if minimum wage was increased to £10 or higher here, and they could make £8/hour off the books -- good luck keeping them out.
> 
> High wages also encourages employers to outsource operations offshore.


 To sunmarise:

keep indigenous natives poor to scare off immigrants and siphon off money to the already rich. Create unfillable jobs that stop growth on the hope the workshy suddenly decide that they want to work for f**k all just because they are no foreigners

Some people just just want to be slaves.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> To sunmarise:
> 
> keep indigenous natives poor to scare off immigrants and siphon off money to the already rich. Create unfillable jobs that stop growth on the hope the workshy suddenly decide that they want to work for f**k all just because they are no foreigners
> 
> Some people just just want to be slaves.


 Minimum wage jobs are supposed to be jobs for indigenous teenagers. They get some work experience make abut of money and then move up.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tomahawk said:


> Minimum wage jobs are supposed to be jobs for indigenous teenagers. They get some work experience make abut of money and then move up.


 I think you're rather underestimating the number of minimum wage jobs there.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> Minimum wage jobs are supposed to be jobs for indigenous teenagers. They get some work experience make abut of money and then move up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry reply think messed up. As ultra says there are far more jobs that you can imagine that could never be filled

If you want indiginous teenagers to take the place of jobs immigrant and low paid workers do you will need a sudden increase of birth rate and some to age like Tom Hanks in Big.

Also there is massive flaw in assuming that minimum wage jobs are stepping stones. A huge portion of the nation are minimum wage lifers and it's sad to say. The middle classes you are desperate to give tax breaks too rely on these people to live the standard of life we are accustom too.

also imagine a world where we have kids running the entire service industry. Horrendous.

One of the things I love about other countries is the service industry has career workers and adults in it

What's the appoint of having a half line anti-immigration leader if you cant reward the indigenous people with good paying jobs and better standard of living?

Is your dislike of foreigners stronger than you care for your fellow nations?

Society really scares me sometimes


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Minimum wage jobs are supposed to be jobs for indigenous teenagers. They get some work experience make abut of money and then move up.


 I know plenty of people with degrees working s**t jobs. Why would you for instance take on someone fresh out of college when Vladimir is overly qualified for the job and will work for what you would of paid a trainee.

Even crap jobs can have up to 200 cvs sent in.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Trump starting to take the lead in polls:

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-01/trump-takes-lead-abcwapo-poll-gave-hillary-13-point-advantage-just-one-week-earlier


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

The Donald will win this

Im expecting a huge bombshell to come out against the Clinton camp and totally bury them , on November 5th

Akin to Guy forks when he attempts to blow up the establishment

Odds are 2/1 now, dropped from 5/1 a month ago

Things are going right

All the info about Bill Clinton being a peado and stuff is coming out now


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Aren't we working on the principle that there would be a government that would control immigration?
> 
> if immigration is controlled there is mass increase in low skilled jobs
> 
> the wages need to go up to get the indigenous population to do jobs considered menial and left to immigrants in a low wage economy.





simonthepieman said:


> keep indigenous natives poor to scare off immigrants and siphon off money to the already rich. Create unfillable jobs that stop growth on the hope the workshy suddenly decide that they want to work for f**k all just because they are no foreigners


 ^^ this is simple thinking which alot of lefty people do, youve gotta think of the bigger picture, not the individuals...

higher min wage = higher inflation = high prices = dropping currency value = squeezing everyone in the middle due to no wage increase to match = more poorer educated people = less motivation and progression as wages for workers arent much different = stalled growth and spending etc etc...



gycraig said:


> I know plenty of people with degrees working s**t jobs. Why would you for instance take on someone fresh out of college when Vladimir is overly qualified for the job and will work for what you would of paid a trainee.
> 
> Even crap jobs can have up to 200 cvs sent in.


 ^^ this is the cold facts atm,

although alot of people have been pushed into uni by the education PROFIT system with pointless degrees and no life skills...

more low end people = lower wages = business gets richer...


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> The Donald will win this
> 
> Im expecting a huge bombshell to come out against the Clinton camp and totally bury them , on November 5th
> 
> ...


 I hope something new comes out.. but it better come out fast because a lot of people have already voted..

I've got £300 on Trump to win, I might hedge against some Dow jones options and add more..


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

0161M said:


> Im expecting a huge bombshell to come out against the Clinton camp and totally bury them , on November 5th


 It's already happening mate! The FBI have full-on turned on the Clinton's now (about fu**ing time tbh), and Huma Abedin has already flipped!

I've stayed out of this thread.. but anyone that thinks Hilary is a preferable candidate over Trump is mental. He's been saying the same s**t for 15-20 years or so; the gov. is corrupt and needs tearing out like the weed it is.

Clinton is a dirty, murderous psychopath and I hope she ends up serving the jail time she deserves.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> It's already happening mate! The FBI have full-on turned on the Clinton's now (about fu**ing time tbh), and Huma Abedin has already flipped!
> 
> I've stayed out of this thread.. but anyone that thinks Hilary is a preferable candidate over Trump is mental. He's been saying the same s**t for 15-20 years or so; the gov. is corrupt and needs tearing out like the weed it is.
> 
> Clinton is a dirty, murderous psychopath and I hope she ends up serving the jail time she deserves.


 You'd be surprised mate. I'm on a university campus and nearly all hippie liberal types, academics, etc are pro Hillary. (They are also the ones who voted "stay")

Apparently saying "grab her by the pussy" is equivalent to rape and is worse than being a straight up criminal...


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> I hope something new comes out.. but it better come out fast because a lot of people have already voted..
> 
> I've got £300 on Trump to win, I might hedge against some Dow jones options and add more..


 Ive got about 340ish

Thats a lot of money to me


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> You'd be surprised mate. I'm on a university campus and nearly all hippie liberal types, academics, etc are pro Hillary. (They are also the ones who voted "stay")
> 
> *Apparently saying "grab her by the pussy" is equivalent to rape and is worse than being a straight up criminal...*


 This is why I tend to avoid discussing.. pretty much anything with anyone :lol:

Morons everywhere. She is a criminal, and if her (now former) good friend didn't happen to be the director of the FBI, and if the Clinton Foundation didn't happen to pretty much own CNN.. this would have come out years ago. She deserves every bad thing coming her way IMO

(no GCMAX)


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Ares said:


> It's already happening mate! The FBI have full-on turned on the Clinton's now (about fu**ing time tbh), and Huma Abedin has already flipped!
> 
> I've stayed out of this thread.. but anyone that thinks Hilary is a preferable candidate over Trump is mental. He's been saying the same s**t for 15-20 years or so; the gov. is corrupt and needs tearing out like the weed it is.
> 
> Clinton is a dirty, murderous psychopath and I hope she ends up serving the jail time she deserves.


 Yeah ive been following it extremely closely

The amount of stuff flying around at the minute is insane

There is a conspiracy theory that they are involved in Child sex trafficking, i know that sounds insane. Hitler once said though the more outlandish the claim then the easier it is to make people believe it cant possibly be true

It probably is bollocks but the quick version is

(This bit is fact can easily be googled) Bill Clinton is in tight and good friends with a well known Pedophile child molester named Jerry Epstein. He is a billionaire i think, very rich man anyway. He has a plane named the lolita express which basically takes other nonces and takes them to an underage sex island. Bill clinton has been on the lolita express over 20 times.....

Now in the recent wikileaks scandals a big topic is the fact the the CGI ( Clintons charity) is basically a big scam and the Clintons use that money as a private piggy bank. Collect donations and just spend it themselves, donating a small amount ( This is pretty much fact and is currently a high priority investigation with the FBI)

Now the conspiracy theory bit

The Clintons used the disaster in Haiti as a human trafficking funnel. Taking many children and simply having them declared dead or missing which would be very easy in such a huge environmental disaster and then trafficking them all with this Jerry Epstein and co

Sounds mad, probably is mad but can be true. These leaks are providing new things on the daily. Something like that though is mind blowing


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> You'd be surprised mate. I'm on a university campus and nearly all hippie liberal types, academics, etc are pro Hillary. (They are also the ones who voted "stay")
> 
> Apparently saying "grab her by the pussy" is equivalent to rape and is worse than being a straight up criminal...


 Sheep gonna sheep


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> Yeah ive been following it extremely closely
> 
> The amount of stuff flying around at the minute is insane
> 
> ...


 There's also the list of about 50 people who mysteriously disappeared or committed "suicide" (some with 2 shots to the head) shortly before they were going to testify against the Clintons...


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> There's also the list of about 50 people who mysteriously disappeared or committed "suicide" (some with 2 shots to the head) shortly before they were going to testify against the Clintons...


 Imagine all this came out against Donald Trump lol he would get buried

Anyone would

But because lots of main stream media are deflecting it and not taking it on then people are dismissive

My bets are in anyway, the trend is there, odds dropping down down down and with the promises of explosve things to be released before the election date they will only keep dropping

Im just waiting to wake up one morning and see trump as a big favourite to win


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> ^^ this is simple thinking which alot of lefty people do, youve gotta think of the bigger picture, not the individuals...
> 
> higher min wage = higher inflation = high prices = dropping currency value = squeezing everyone in the middle due to no wage increase to match = more poorer educated people = less motivation and progression as wages for workers arent much different = stalled growth and spending etc etc...
> 
> ...


 I am the upper middle.

We need squeezing. It's fu**ing ridiculous how much can be earned and creates a broken society

i am thinking of the bigger picture


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

New batch of emails released today: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-03/wikileaks-releases-doj-fbi-huma-special-podesta-emails

If you look in the comments, some people have dug up references to "pizza parties", etc. which are apparently code words for paedo parties.



"hotdog" = boy


"pizza" = girl


"cheese" = little girl


"pasta" = little boy


"ice cream" = male prostitute


"walnut" or nuts = person of colour


"map" = semen


"sauce" = orgy


https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/32795

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/43113

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/30613

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/44232

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/37543

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/30231


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Donald trump is rich and powerful and owns his own huge corporation so is he exposing himself aswell? The man is a pure retarded fu**ing maggot!


 Donald Trump doesnt control the masses

He may do now, but previously he didn't

The guy got a loan of between 1 and 14 million dollars and turned it into 3.6 billion, that isnt retarded

Its not about him anyway. It is about the person he is against.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> He inherited nearly 200 million off his dad and about 6 huge hotels in the 70's which is the equivalent of around 1 billion n todays money.


 That isnt what he says

But anyway, you realise one billion is one million, million. Let that sink in how much one million millions is. How hard it is to get a million let alone get a million a million times

If even what you say is true, and he had that much he has still made 2.7 billion on his own, that is pretty impressive

Like i said though i dont care how rich or poor he is, it isnt about Trump

It is about how s**t and deceptive and corrupt his opponent is


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Gibboguns said:


> Your supporting a racist end of.


 Evidence has suggested that everyone is racist to some degree even if only on a subconscious level.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> A billion is a thousand million mate.


 I just googled it and it says i am right it is a million million in English

But some people call a thousand millions a billion too, which is quite strange lol

Knowing how Trump operates it will definitely be 1000 millions to class himself as a billionaire though ha

Still impressive

Anywayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

The child molestation and pedo gang rumors are getting a bit more attention

A US general has tweeted them

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/GenFlynn/status/794000841518776320?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Trump is an idiot, no doubt. The racist card is bull s**t though, just because he wants to protect the US borders. The same people yelling racist at Trump are backing Clinton. A woman who has had a major part in every illegal war of the last 20 to 30 years. Look at the mess in Libya, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Hilary Clinton is a huge part of the problem.

Trump is the equivalent of the drunk that will shout his mouth of and throw a punch in anger. Clinton would slope of into the night grab a stiletto blade and stick it in your back. I know who I would rather deal with.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Gibboguns said:


> Your supporting a racist end of.


 And against a normal candidate all the slurs etc would matter but he's running against Clinton.

Amazing how trump has been in the public eye for years helping minorities and black communities but now he's running for president and wants to kick illegals out he's a racist


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> We are talking about donald trumps billions of dollars in America a billion is a thousand million.


 I really dont care


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Dont try a have a discussion if you dont know what your talking about then.


 As i said from the start of the discussion it isnt about Trump, it is about Hillary

I dont care to talk about the difference in definition of a billion in English and American

It isnt about that

And yes i know i brought the billionaire thing up, but that was because you said trump is a retard.7

Making that much money for yourself isnt something done by a retard is my point

Anyway, moving on ......


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> I really dont care


 Aww, did that one upset you

Cute how sensitive you are


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

More on the pedo link

Hot dogs and pizza are their code words supposedly

It does look very suspect, why would you spend 65k flying in actual hotdogs and pizza for a party? and 65k worth of actual hotdogs and pizza would fill a house, doesnt add up


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Haha your the the one thats been nibbling for the last hour stick to the squats and go back to school.


 Stellar advice

Now, are you aware of all the dirt coming out on Hillary Clinton and her associates ?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

I shall take that as a no then @Gibboguns


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> I love Hillary clinton.


 This is legit a Hillary supporter lol

They ignore everything that is shown to them no matter what and blindly proceed forwards

Baaaaa


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Hillary keeps banging on about Russia being the big bad enemy and how Donald Trump is colluding with them to destroy America

Yet she sells them 20% of Americas Uranium which can be used for nuclear weapons

She is such a corrupt liar

Such a nasty woman lol


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> I couldn't give a s**t who wins there both corrupt. I just enjoy winding muppets like you up! :lol:


 Plot twist

I dont care either i just made this topic to bait people like you into arguments

I played you sweetie


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> You blatantly want trump to win so dont try that old chestnut you've been biting like a shark! but seriously you dont even know what a billion is you should put the weights down and read a book or two.


 Sorry but

I used you babe

You're nothing to me

Now pull your knickers up and run on home


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/nia4_trump/status/789951896236720128?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Shes a legend


 Cant stump the Trump


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Gibboguns said:


> Blind people aren't.


 Actually they are. Prejudice is a social concept that can be learned. (Although it is also a natural phenomenon)

I remember reading an article written by a blind guy who was telling about his blind school. They had a new girl join the school and the teachers said she was blonde. Somehow that made all of the blind boys want to date her, because they had learned that blonde was somehow more desirable.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Gibboguns said:


> Your supporting a racist end of.


 First of all, *you're.

Second, so am I and I'm proud of it.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

In the first debate with Hillary Clinton, Trump promised not to be the first to introduce nuclear weapons into a conflict. He said, "I would certainly not do first strike. Once the nuclear alternative happens, it's over." That was not news.

Did he really mean it? Who knows? He often contradicts himself. But what is clear is that Trump is considered a serious threat to the status quo maintained by the vast national security machine that runs the United States, regardless of who is in the White House.

The CIA wants him beaten. The Pentagon wants him beaten. The media wants him beaten. Even his own party wants him beaten. He is a threat to the rulers of the world - unlike Clinton who has left no doubt she is prepared to go to war with nuclear-armed Russia and China.

Clinton has the form, as she often boasts. Indeed, her record is proven. As a senator, she backed the bloodbath in Iraq. When she ran against Obama in 2008, she threatened to "totally obliterate" Iran. As Secretary of State, she colluded in the destruction of governments in Libya and Honduras and set in train the baiting of China.

She has now pledged to support a No Fly Zone in Syria - a direct provocation for war with Russia. Clinton may well become the most dangerous president of the United States in my lifetime - a distinction for which the competition is fierce.

Without a shred of evidence, she has accused Russia of supporting Trump and hacking her emails. Released by WikiLeaks, these emails tell us that what Clinton says in private, in speeches to the rich and powerful, is the opposite of what she says in public.

That is why silencing and threatening Julian Assange is so important. As the editor of WikiLeaks, Assange knows the truth. And let me assure those who are concerned, he is well, and WikiLeaks is operating on all cylinders.

Today, the greatest build-up of American-led forces since World War Two is under way - in the Caucasus and eastern Europe, on the border with Russia, and in Asia and the Pacific, where China is the target.

Keep that in mind when the presidential election circus reaches its finale on November 8th, If the winner is Clinton, a Greek chorus of witless commentators will celebrate her coronation as a great step forward for women. None will mention Clinton's victims: the women of Syria, the women of Iraq, the women of Libya. None will mention the civil defence drills being conducted in Russia. None will recall Edward Bernays' "torches of freedom".

George Bush's press spokesman once called the media "complicit enablers".

Coming from a senior official in an administration whose lies, enabled by the media, caused such suffering, that description is a warning from history.

In 1946, the Nuremberg Tribunal prosecutor said of the German media: "Before every major aggression, they initiated a press campaign calculated to weaken their victims and to prepare the German people psychologically for the attack. In the propaganda system, it was the daily press and the radio that were the most important weapons."

John Pilger
27 October 2016




















Share











Tweet











Forward


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Gibboguns said:


> First of all, YOUR mum gobbles cock for two's on a roll up.
> 
> Second, YOUR dad pays a 10er to watch!


 What are you, 5 years old?

Poorest comeback ever kid. Lol


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Even more dirt come out today

It is literally daily now there are 10 - 20 pieces of scandal that get exposed about the Clintons

How is it possible for her to win ?

It isnt possible


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

0161M said:


> Even more dirt come out today
> 
> It is literally daily now there are 10 - 20 pieces of scandal that get exposed about the Clintons
> 
> ...


 imagine how dumb the average person is, then imagine how dumb the average american is....

now imagine them with voting rights after relentless brainwashing from the news, thats how she'll win..


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I can see her still winning tbf, she rigged the debates - wouldn't be a push to do the same with the voting!


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

The next president of the United States people

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/794683513853382656?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/JaredWyand/status/794682986147049472?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/MissLizzyNJ/status/794708072249913344?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Get your bets in now people

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/LatestAnonNews/status/794889614645456897?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/794906269022818304?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

0161M said:


>


 Jesus.Even if shes 20,which she aint.No 60 plus year old man, should have his arm around a girl of that age, unless shes his daughter.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Part 1

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/LatestAnonNews/status/794926245532274688


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got trump @ 3/1 :thumb


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

DB86 said:


> Just got trump @ 3/1 :thumb


 What you want to bet on is Donald Trump to win the popular vote


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibbo was violently raped by his dad in his basement.......at age 13

Now stick that on a picture of you sat on a chair looking sad and boom

It must make it 100% factual, case closed

You see how easy it is to say things that arent true yes

The difference is Hillary has had her and her top dogs emails hacked and actual corruption, bribary, theft, lies etc has all been uncovered with actual evidence, hence the FBI reopening the case against her......


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Can't see non of this breaking news on bbc news mate ?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Can't see non of this breaking news on bbc news mate ?


 What cant you see ?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Look into it instead of having a biased opinion on it they are both as bad as each other.
> 
> Are you female?


 I have looked into it plenty

Im aware of what is currently happening, you're just guessing, if you actually look you will see, its all there

And no im not female and im not a pre teen, so there is no point in coming on to me, sorry to disappoint


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

the roast of donald trump comedy central + 1


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> I have 100% hurt your feelings it is so funny how much I have wound you up calm down you little bitch.


 My feelings arent hurt in the slightest

You simply made it clear early on youre here to troll

Therefore i play you at your own game and beat you

How about you calm down with your aggressive tone sweetie


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> I genuinely thought you were a female with the way you act and that is the gods honest truth. I'll f**k your mum and sister though.


 What an odd individual you are lol

Are you on drugs ?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Why because I think you have a feminine nature?
> 
> If you class test e and d bol then yes.


 I mean drugs that affect your psyche

I take it you have years of hard drug abuse in your past ?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Do yo know what a trillion is?


 Is it a three headed lion ?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Ive 1 or 2 smokes with your crack head mum and a few sniffs with your coke hoar sister but thats about it mate.


 So you have mummy issues too i see

Are you adopted ?

Foster home ?

What is it, you can tell me


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Did you know an exclamation mark comes right after the last letter like this? Not with a space like this ? Did you grow up on a caravan site mr mensa?


 That would be a question mark you're referring too

The crack kicking in now yeah ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Not sure if already posted but


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

So Trumps odds have gone way out now

He is back at 4/1

He will still win though imo

Wikileaks has just released even more info DNCLEAKS2 and twitter is blowing up


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Basically a few things to come out are

Hillarys daughters using the charities money as her own personal piggy bank, spending 3million of it on her wedding

Much more pedo stuff, linking their campaign staff to kiddie diddling

Some emails about murders etc

Its all shocking stuff

If it was any other candidate they would be buried, Hillary has the big corporations and medi power behind her though so its not getting the attention it deserves


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

one more day to go thank feck!! Sick of hearing all the shite about it. Trump, racist, or corrupt Hilary with Wall St in her pocket. Shes too big to fail i think, tho i really want Trump to win, just to shake up politics!!


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Linking them even to Madeline Mcann

Duno how legit it is like


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> So Trumps odds have gone way out now
> 
> He is back at 4/1
> 
> ...


 Hope you're right buddy. Unfortunately the media is all behind Hillary and they will not report any of this.

There is significant evidence to support the idea that the the polls are not accurate. On the ground, people in swing states are reporting that there are thousands of Trump signs with no Hillary signs in sight. That'll probably be Trumps biggest chance.

I have just under £1000 on Trump now, hedged with Dow Jones Index Put options.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Hope you're right buddy. Unfortunately the media is all behind Hillary and they will not report any of this.
> 
> There is significant evidence to support the idea that the the polls are not accurate. On the ground, people in swing states are reporting that there are thousands of Trump signs with no Hillary signs in sight. That'll probably be Trumps biggest chance.
> 
> I have just under £1000 on Trump now, hedged with Dow Jones Index Put options.


 People are on it now i think, even though facebook twitter etc are attempting to suppress it, its getting around

If you look at Hillarys FB n stuff you will see she just gets slayed

All youtube videos shes getting the same abuse too

People are waking up

Trump landslide

Ive got about 400 and something im not sure i just keep dding too it daily lol, im out of spare cash now though so i cant add anything else sadly

What do you mean hedged with dow jones ? i know what hedging is but not sure what hedging with dow jones is


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Look at this though, its a fu**ing spit of John podesta !

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/oct/14/british-detectives-efits-madeleine-mccann-suspect


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

John Podesta the chairman of Hillarys campaign

Who keeps getting brought up in wikileaks relating him to pedo s**t in his emails, spirit cooking and all sorts of super weird s**t


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> People are on it now i think, even though facebook twitter etc are attempting to suppress it, its getting around
> 
> If you look at Hillarys FB n stuff you will see she just gets slayed
> 
> ...


 FB tends to depend strongly on what sort of people are in your circles. I set my facebook profile picture to Donald Trump and the amount of hate I get for it is unreal. (I'm in a university.)

Dow Jones is a US stock market index, the main Wall Street index along with the S&P 500. When the FBI announced last week that they were investigating Hillary, the markets went down by about 5%, clearly indicating two things: 1. The market had anticipated a Hillary win. 2. In the event of a Hillary win, markets will skyrocket, and in the event of a Trump win, markets will plummet. This makes sense as Hillary will let the corruption continue, whereas Trump wants to stir things up.

You should look up Put options if you're interested, but in summary I sold a few options a few percent under the current market price on Friday. Since the market has gone up 2 percent, I'm already in profit by about £300 on the hedges:








At the end of the election, if Trump loses, I lose £976.80 on my Trump position, but the market will rocket up and my options will settle next week with a profit of £1157, leaving a £180 profit.

If Trump wins, I make £2,723.20 from my Trump position, but then the market will drop, probably well below my 3 positions of 18100, 17900, and 17800. Once each level is hit, I will cover the option. This is where it gets tricky if you don't know what you're doing... but from my experience I think I can manage to either close or cover the options with £1k- £2k losses, leaving £2k-£3k profit.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

If trump wins Iam taking a day off work to read the guardian comment pages to witness the hysteria , sad man that Iam!


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Standard Trump rally, fills out arenas as standard

Hillary cant even muster 200 people to her rallies

Dont believe the media when they say Trump cant win, believe what you see with your eyes

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/BarbMuenchen/status/795751650065530880?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Media manipulation to attempt to make Hillary look as if she draws big crowds, same rally different angle

Barely 150 heads there in a school gym vs Trumps 10,000 minimum each time up and down the country


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> Media manipulation to attempt to make Hillary look as if she draws big crowds, same rally different angle
> 
> Barely 150 heads there in a school gym vs Trumps 10,000 minimum each time up and down the country


 Hahahahaha that's just embarrassing. I don't know why she bothers with rallies -- oh that's right to smile for the camera on Clinton News Network ..

A local DJ would draw a bigger crowd.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Hahahahaha that's just embarrassing. I don't know why she bothers with rallies -- oh that's right to smile for the camera on Clinton News Network ..
> 
> A local DJ would draw a bigger crowd.


 I don't understand why these people attend these rallies, they could just continue working to make up for any additional taxes they'll have to pay if their party of choice doesn't win.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

So which pill do you wanna take then?

The blue one? the blue one?

or....

The blue one


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't understand why these people attend these rallies, they could just continue working to make up for any additional taxes they'll have to pay if their party of choice doesn't win.


 I don't know. In any case Trump gets thousands of people in his rallies. Whereas Hillary gets so few they don't even show the crowd.

Of course, that doesn't necessarily translate to more voters.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't understand why these people attend these rallies,


 Exactly. I don't think I've been to see a politician give a speech since 1997, but I've voted.

That doesn't mean I'm at all confident Trump won't win though. It certainly looks like he could.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

As the lovely Victoria Coren said on HIGNFY last night - America is either going to elect it's worst president ever, or someone much worse than that.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Those are their final rallies

Hillarys watchers are 25x lower than Trumps

Hillarys dislikes are higher than her likes

Hillary had to host a free concert with lady gaga and the likes in order to fill out the arena, Trump as usual fills it out on his own merit


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> Hillary had to host a free concert with lady gaga and the likes in order to fill out the arena, Trump as usual fills it out on his own merit


 And loads of people left after the concert, before Hillary even started talking 

Still, it doesn't translate directly to votes..


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> And loads of people left aQuotefter the concert, before Hillary even started talking
> 
> Still, it doesn't translate directly to votes..


 It bloody well does !

How many singers fill out stadiums but sell no albums ?

The singers who fill out stadiums have a giant following who then buy the albums

That is Trump, he is filling out stadiums all over and has got tremendous support out there

He has got this


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/BillaryBribe16/status/796009780284272640?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

*Hours Before the Election, Fox News Shows a MASSIVE CHANGE in 2016 Presidential Race!

First, we saw CNN reporting that Hillary Clinton's polling no longer shows her winning a confirmed 270 electoral votes to become President. They hated to admit that.

Now, just hours before Election Day, Fox News reports a massive swing in Trump's favor.

Even among heavily skewed polls, Trump is winning or is having serious momentum across the country:

Read more: http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/...-change-2016-presidential-race/#ixzz4PR4TVvEa*


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Look at this support

Its akin to what the biggest pop stars or sports people get

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/AmericanMex067/status/796016965374459904?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

TRUMP ARMY !


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

The only problem is rigging

Hillary has been exposed as previously rigging the primaries and there have already been massive instances of voter fraud in this election

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/lordaedonis/status/796016074231672836?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

How easy it is to fake votes


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Theres just all sorts of nonsense that is going on

The machines that count the votes are connected to the clinton foundation ffs


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

0161M said:


> TRUMP ARMY !


 Just did my part to get him elected.....time will tell


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

what happens if Hillary wins, how will Trump suppporters, supporters of change, react?

unless the Democrats also win the lower and upper house of Congress, her term as President is going to be one of the worst in history. She'll be a powerless leader basically?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Without a doubt it has been rigged - he should still smash it though. Killary is going down 

Earlier, I was reading about some of the boxes that were reportedly displaying Hillary votes before the polls had even fu**ing opened! Reminded me of this


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Has @0161M jumped off donald trump's phallus yet?

hillary and trump are both in it for themselves. You are a fool if you think otherwise


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

killamanjaro said:


> Has @0161M jumped off donald trump's phallus yet?
> 
> hillary and trump are both in it for themselves. You are a fool if you think otherwise


 Im going to be buying a donald trump tshirt tomorrow with my winnings


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/cristinalaila1/status/796107366714384385


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Donald is tearing Hillary a new one in Florida, and leading in all battleground states we have data for: North Carolina, Ohio, Virginia.

Looking very good so far! :thumb


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> Im going to be buying a donald trump tshirt tomorrow with my winnings


 I'm going to order 20 "Grab her by the pussy" tshirts and drop them off at my college just to rub it in the libtard's faces..


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Meanwhile in Hillary Clinton's headquarters: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-09/meanwhile-hillary-clintons-headquarters-tragedy#comment-8417149

Hahaha look at these poor sad f**kers:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

This is brilliant, best news I've read or heard in a long time. Looks like trump is going to get the hot seat. Clinton for jail would finish off the dream.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I want trump to win only because he said he will expose area 51s secrets haha


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

If only it wasn't rigged


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Varg said:


> If only it wasn't rigged


 It was rigged. Clinton literally got away with murder, as well as bribery, corruption, negligence, lying under oath, deleting evidence, etc. and the media refused to report on any of it. Instead they obsessed over Trump being a "bigot" because he wants to stop illegal immigration.

Hillary took $48 million in campaign funding from bankers, $25 million from Saudi Arabia, the list goes on. I wonder where she's going to hide once these people start asking for their return on investment...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Meanwhile in Hillary Clinton's headquarters: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-09/meanwhile-hillary-clintons-headquarters-tragedy#comment-8417149
> 
> Hahaha look at these poor sad f**kers:
> 
> ...


 That is unbelievably satisfying


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=trump wins

Almost there


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

ALL ABOARD THE fu**ing TRUMP TRAIN !!!!!!!

MY MAN HAS DONE IT

FROM 5/1 ON TO NOW CURRENTLY 1/200 ODDS


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Votes are in, he's fu**ing done it!


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

ITS OFFICIAL HE HAS WON

NOBODY CAN SAY I DIDNT TELL THEM SO, THE ENTIRE TOPIC WAS DEDICATED TO IT FOR OVER A MONTH

HOPE YOU GUYS WON SOME GOOD CASH TOO


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> It was rigged. Clinton literally got away with murder, as well as bribery, corruption, negligence, lying under oath, deleting evidence, etc. and the media refused to report on any of it. Instead they obsessed over Trump being a "bigot" because he wants to stop illegal immigration.
> 
> Hillary took $48 million in campaign funding from bankers, $25 million from Saudi Arabia, the list goes on. I wonder where she's going to hide once these people start asking for their return on investment...


 Can you link me for all the Clinton stuff? Intrigued.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

0161M said:


> ITS OFFICIAL HE HAS WON
> 
> NOBODY CAN SAY I DIDNT TELL THEM SO, THE ENTIRE TOPIC WAS DEDICATED TO IT FOR OVER A MONTH
> 
> HOPE YOU GUYS WON SOME GOOD CASH TOO


 What odds were flying around? Nice one for anyone who took a punt and won!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Brexit, now Trump. Life is good.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Can you link me for all the Clinton stuff? Intrigued.


 There are a few videos and links earlier in the topic


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5bbira

Shes going to jail now Trump is in charge

Odds were anything up to 5/1 all the way up to when i went to sleep last night


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> What odds were flying around? Nice one for anyone who took a punt and won!


 Also just to point out

Trump being 5/1 literally 10 hours ago shows he has done the impossible

Basically, in the USA it goes off electroal college votes not overall citizen votes, each state has an electoral college and these are worth so many votes, so you need to win states

Hillary is a democrat so she starts off with a huge advantage, she has many states which are already hers and she doesnt need to do anything

Trump has much fewer electoral votes to start

So not only did Trump bridge the gap by cleaning up most of the states which werent already allied to one side, he even went on and flipped some of hillarys states over to him

BOSS


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Does this mean the Apprentice USA is cancelled....Or maybe Hilary will step in


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

What a wonderful morning. Apparently trump did better than any republican since 1928....The key reason hillary lost ,was in the mid west of america in the past, the voters, obama, kerry ,gore etc etc got refused to vote for her and voted for trump instead. She was a pathetically weak unlikeable candidate with a philandering husband {who she stayed with despite the numerous times he cheated on her and even worse allegedly sexually assaulted many women} who many of our own liberal idiots here seemed to want to annoint because she had a vagina. Trump also has more power as president than any other in living memory , the republicans got a clean sweep in courts, house and senate. There are going to be many liberal, lefty tears in the coming years.

I knew trump would win from last summer when he first entered the race, everyone who knew me laughed.I could see the earthquake coming thanks to years of large numbers of white working and middle class people being ignored and s**t on. And the blacks, were never going to come out and vote for hilary in strong numbers because of the actions of bill when he was president, who locked up more of them even than george bush and she for her part called young black men 'super predators'. So despite trumps all dodgy racial past, why on earth would they come out in huge numbers to vote for her? As for women, again the media,our stupid politicians the pollsters got it all wrong, women especially younger women have zero in common with a woman like clinton, younger women especially found her creepy and fake,they don't know about her 'struggle to the top' as the old feminists talk about because most had not been born or were young children at the time. And a hidden secret that you can't say these days... many women prefer male leaders and just haven't the enthusiasm for a woman leader. I rolled my eyes to the heavens when they spoke about what a huge thing a clinton victory would be for women.... which women? the ones who work for the guardian? What about average everyday women who are trying to look after their families and working themselves to the bone, do they give a f**k about clintons 'struggles'?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

@Gibboguns where you at son :thumb


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I honestly don't think he'll do that much for the white, working class men who think he will.

He's a billionaire property investor who tapped into some rhetoric about helping out the hard working. I think he'll look after his own and a lot of people will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666 does this mean anal is on the cards?

with Trumps win anything is possible,


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen it gives me great pleasure to introduce the P.O.T.U.S.

President Donald J Trump.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

The Donald


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Trump could have a similar effect to the Tories in polls.
> 
> People secretly agree with him, but when asked (even in anonymous polls) they will say they're going to vote Clinton. As in UK people will say they're going to vote Labour but actually vote Tory as Tories are seen as "nasty".
> 
> ...


 Called it. Just saying.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Called it. Just saying.


 Did you bet though


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Easiest few hundred pounds I'll make.

Two nights ago, I typed an additional £1k bet at odds of 5.5 and pondered for 10 minutes whether to bet or not.

Super pissed off with myself that I pussied out...it was such an obvious result.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Devil said:


> Easiest few hundred pounds I'll make.
> 
> Two nights ago, I typed an additional £1k bet at odds of 5.5 and pondered for 10 minutes whether to bet or not.
> 
> Super pissed off with myself that I pussied out...it was such an obvious result.


 I was the same, almost put everything i had on it but wimped out

Still made £1075 currently and if he wins the popular vote too that will give me another 500

Not bad, but as with all winning bets, just wish i would have bet more

Still, we have both got free money and i for one am thankful


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't use any social media. Wish I was on FB for just one day. That salt is gonna be strong.

From what I have read people after brexit and this still can't see that social media is a big, delibertly so, echo chamber. So much "everyone who doesn't agree with me is an uneducated idiot" without seeing leaning towards fascism thinking like that causes.

Also. Lock her up. Corrupt witch.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Meanwhile in Hillary Clinton's headquarters: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-09/meanwhile-hillary-clintons-headquarters-tragedy#comment-8417149
> 
> Hahaha look at these poor sad f**kers:
> 
> ...


 Typical. Scruffy little student know it alls who know fckall about anything getting involved in politics.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

CG88 said:


>


 Those facial expressions are quality


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

She and many other in power need to stand trial and be locked up!

I knew trump would win this I'm more interested in what he does next will he actually ban Muslims and build a wall.

I think russia UK and US should take the fight at home and abroad to Muslims extremists


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm honestly excited for seeing a big wall get built but :thumb


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just won £3920. First bet I've ever made :thumbup1:

Wish I put a bet on Brexit as it was (11 to 1) I think the day before. Only reason I didn't was I've never done online betting before and didn't know how it all worked or if it was safe. Could have had my house paid off.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

0161M said:


> Did you bet though


 Nah if I'd been following it last night I would have put a few £ on though as I'd said that if Trump was up to 4 points behind on the exit polls he'd still win.

Think the final polls had him about 3 behind.

Wouldn't have made much anyway, even though I thought I was on to something I wouldn't have been betting big stakes on it.

...Oh wait this is the internet, yeah I chucked £10k on him at 100/1 last year


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> ...Oh wait this is the internet, yeah I chucked £10k on him at 100/1 last year


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> View attachment 136725


 Nice one fella even more annoyed with myself now ha!


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> View attachment 136725


 What will be my cut for helping convince you to get the bet on ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

0161M said:


> What will be my cut for helping convince you to get the bet on ?


 You'll just have to settle for the warm glowing feeling in your belly that you helped someone out :thumbup1:

He just created a lot of interest and I just had a strong feeling he could win it. I s**t myself after I placed the bet as I don't gamble normally. I can afford to lose the money but I would have probably been in a bad mood all day if he had lost :lol:


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> You'll just have to settle for the warm glowing feeling in your belly that you helped someone out :thumbup1:
> 
> He just created a lot of interest and I just had a strong feeling he could win it. I s**t myself after I placed the bet as I don't gamble normally. I can afford to lose the money but I would have probably been in a bad mood all day if he had lost :lol:


 Lol i prefer cash

I helped you win almost 5k

£104 would be nice


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

0161M said:


> TRUMP ARMY


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Now, with a Republican majority in the House and Senate and a Republican President hopefully things can actually get accomplished in Congress instead of the stalemate we had.

Obama's legacy, or what he thought would be his legacy, will now be zero. He was busy campaigning for himself as much as Hillary. He knew that if she won his policies would be left in place, and if Trump won and Congress became Republican, they would be dismantled. Crap that he forced through, often by executive order, like trade bills, Obamacare, the Iran deal, and expanded welfare can, and likely will, be repealed.

Those of you who made a few bucks betting on him should buy stock while it's low, it will be back soon - good buying opportunity.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Now, with a Republican majority in the House and Senate and a Republican President hopefully things can actually get accomplished in Congress instead of the stalemate we had.
> 
> Obama's legacy, or what he thought would be his legacy, will now be zero. He was busy campaigning for himself as much as Hillary. He knew that if she won his policies would be left in place, and if Trump won and Congress became Republican, they would be dismantled. Crap that he forced through, often by executive order, like trade bills, Obamacare, the Iran deal, and expanded welfare can, and likely will, be repealed.
> 
> Those of you who made a few bucks betting on him should buy stock while it's low, it will be back soon - good buying opportunity.


 What kind of stock ?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

0161M said:


> What kind of stock ?


 Diversify - a good US stock based mutual fund.....Fcuk it, just buy more gear


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Diversify - a good US stock based mutual fund.....Fcuk it, just buy more gear


 Haha yeah i dont really know what im doing with stocks

Think ill just have a holiday instead


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

0161M said:


> Haha yeah i dont really know what im doing with stocks
> 
> Think ill just have a holiday instead


 In that case I recommend a few days in Washington DC, be there for January 20th and see the guy who paid for your vacation getting sworn in.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> In that case I recommend a few days in Washington DC, be there for January 20th and see the guy who paid for your vacation getting sworn in.


 Very cool idea actually


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

0161M said:


> I helped you win almost 5k


 To be fair it you have zero influence on my decision.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> To be fair it you have zero influence on my decision.


 I dont believe that for a second.....

Youre previous post said "id just need to be happy knowing id helped you out", and also said you rarely gamble, yet you decided to chuck all that money on this

You obviously read the topic and all my points and chucked the money on

So when you win a large chunk of change thanks to a tip or someone helping convince you to put the bet on, common courtesy thing to do is chuck some to the person that helped you there

Youre already wealthy as you said you can afford to lose the 784

You win closer to 5k and so can easy throw out 100quid to the person who shown you the way and not miss it

Its just bad karma i think

Maybe im just going off what i would do in the same situation, obviously youre you and different


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

0161M said:


> I dont believe that for a second.....
> 
> Youre previous post said "id just need to be happy knowing id helped you out", and also said you rarely gamble, yet you decided to chuck all that money on this
> 
> ...


 I was taking the piss with saying you helped me out. I don't have any idea who you are and I'm not making a big bet because of some random guy on the internet. Also your maths is terrible.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I was taking the piss with saying you helped me out. I don't have any idea who you are and I'm not making a big bet because of some random guy on the internet. Also your maths is terrible.


 Liar

If i just made the OP and nothing else then fine, but i consistently updated the thread with my argument plus many video arguements, latest twitter news, updating on the scandals, polls, new reports etc was the cutting edge info provided in here

And i didnt provide any "maths" for it to be considered terrible but if you want to be smart then its is math not maths

Anyway

Pointless continuing the discussion


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Blimey!

What have I just walked in on?

BetFred Gate?

Paddy Power Contra?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Blimey!
> 
> What have I just walked in on?
> 
> ...


 Fcuk knows.

Apparently anybody who said ''Trump will win'' I some how owe them money :confused1:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

0161M said:


> And i didnt provide any "maths" for it to be considered terrible but if you want to be smart then its is math not maths


 How much did I win?

http://grammarist.com/spelling/math-maths/


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> How much did I win?
> 
> http://grammarist.com/spelling/math-maths/


 I think it's bad karma if you don't give me £100 as well mate, I was thinking to myself that Trump was gonna get it, so technically you owe me.

PM'd you my account details, if you could pay it in today that'd be great, Thanks x


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

0161M said:


> Liar
> 
> If i just made the OP and nothing else then fine, but *i consistently updated the thread with my argument plus many video arguements, latest twitter news, updating on the scandals, polls, new reports etc was the cutting edge info provided in here*
> 
> ...


 Pipe down ukm's rupert murdoch.. There was nothing cutting edge about it..you rode trumps cock all the way to the white house, the man won some money and you want credit for it? :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> I think it's bad karma if you don't give me £100 as well mate, I was thinking to myself that Trump was gonna get it, so technically you owe me.
> 
> PM'd you my account details, if you could pay it in today that'd be great, Thanks x


 Yeah fine, no problem, anyone else want some?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

killamanjaro said:


> Pipe down ukm's rupert murdoch.. There was nothing cutting edge about it..you rode trumps cock all the way to the white house, the man won some money and you want credit for it? :lol:


 Exactly. Arguments could have been made for either Hillary or Trump to win. I just got lucky, there was no real skill involved.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> Yeah fine, no problem, anyone else want some?


 im treating myself to a breakfast bap from the cafe round the corner for my lunch tomorrow. if you could send me £3.40 to cover the price it would be great. if you want to make it a straight fiver you can buy my coffee aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Fcuk knows.
> 
> Apparently anybody who said ''Trump will win'' I some how owe them money :confused1:


 How come you decided to put £784 pounds on a 5 to 1 underdog when you dont gamble ?

Someone who doesnt gamble doesnt do that simply coz they think he will win, they might chuck 50quid on it as a flyer

You clearly read the topic and the arguments, realised i was correct and loaded up on it

As i already said, it wasnt just an OP saying Trump will win, i kept it up to date for over a month with all the relevant fact and info showing why he will win

I expect you to be involved in a car crash or something now as karma always collects (joking)


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

killamanjaro said:


> Pipe down ukm's rupert murdoch.. There was nothing cutting edge about it..you rode trumps cock all the way to the white house, the man won some money and you want credit for it? :lol:


 See

Youre the dumbest group of them all

You seen it as riding Trumps cock, instead of the easy money that it was

You made nothing because you couldn't open your eyes


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Seen the racist and sexist card being thrown around a lot regarding Trump. This video pretty much sums up my views on the matter.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

monkeybiker said:


> Yeah fine, no problem, anyone else want some?


 Well I thought Hilary would win, but I had a feeling Trump may come second. Any chance of paying out for Each Way. A fiver will do, I'm not greedy.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Well I thought Hilary would win, but I had a feeling Trump may come second. Any chance of paying out for Each Way. A fiver will do, I'm not greedy.


 Lol funny

You all get my point though i am sure

The guy is tighter than a fishes arsehole

Then he lies too and tries making out like the non gambler he is took a 5 to 1 underdog in a two person race and put 784 pound on it just because he thought it would win and had nothing to do with all the information i provided

Yeah right


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

0161M said:


> Lol funny
> 
> You all get my point though i am sure
> 
> ...


 Did you put a bet on?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Did you put a bet on?


 Yeah i put loads of bets on i won £1075

I know youre going to say i won money so i should be happy, i am happy

I just believe i should be given a tiny bit of a big win because it was down to me that he placed the bet, he can lie all he wants and say otherwise but it was down to me

Just common decency lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

0161M said:


> Yeah i put loads of bets on i won £1075
> 
> I know youre going to say i won money so i should be happy, i am happy
> 
> ...


 No its not common deceny, unless it was pre agreed. It's his prerogative to give money out.

If you were giving free advice, whether he followed it or not, why do you now expect money?

If I had won 1k and someone else had won 5k off my tip I would maybe be a bit gutted I hadnt put more on, but I dont think someone else should give you their winnings unless it had been arranged like that.

to be honest, If I won a grand I wouldnt even be thinking about it full stop, id be made up I've won a grand, not moaning about £100 that some guy you gave a free tip to won.

It was a 50/50 shot whether it was right or not; maybe it would be different if you gave him a very specific bet like "x player will score in the 25th minute at 500/1" and he won a bunch, but even then, the rules of betting are if YOU place the bet and win, its YOUR money and no one elses.

Incidentally, if my friend gave me a tip I would probably pass him a bit of money for it, but If i didnt and he started moaning, all that he would get is a slap.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> No its not common deceny, unless it was pre agreed. It's his prerogative to give money out.
> 
> If you were giving free advice, whether he followed it or not, why do you now expect money?
> 
> ...


 Kind of see where youre coming from

Although your last line you admitted you would give someone a bit of money if they gave you a winning tip, which is my point

Its the fact he has won so much and wont throw some out to the person who helped him

There have been others who have won but they won like 400 500 quid so obviously thats too small of an amount and i dont expect anything

Tomohawk won a few thousand but that was off his own back, he was already on the Trump train himself so obviously i wouldnt expect anything

This guy was an admitted non gambler, read all the info i provided and won a large sum of money thanks to my information

If i won that much money from a tip someone on here gave me you best believe id be sorting them out and being grateful

Its clear he isnt going to though and of course that is his choice

Its no problem


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

lol, are you for real @0161M?

He staked his own money. If he'd lost would you have recompensed him?

No, his risk, his reward.

As for giving strangers on the internet random bits of cash:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

0161M said:


> See
> 
> Youre the dumbest group of them all
> 
> ...


 I made nothing because i dont gamble ^_^

why dont you go make your own money instead of trying to earn off someone elses luck?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Hahaha fuukin @0161M poverty spec crying again.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Stop begging you little tramp its embarrassing! fu**ing cringe worthy.


 Bet you were praying to the gods that Trump lost so you could come in here and gloat

Shame


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

WTF?

Anyone who placed a bet using their own money has no obligation to do anything with their winnings they don't want to do. If they drew up a notarized contract agreeing to share winnings then that would be different, but otherwise please just leave it.

Is kind of embarrassing.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Its a shame for America. Im buzzing that you only won a grand after how much effort you put in and @monkeybiker won five and you have literally begged for a crummy 1er all day and everyone has seen how bitter you are.
> 
> Shame :lol:


 I havent begged for anything just stated my position on how i approach things

Obviously it seems everyone else who has replied wouldnt sort someone else out, i would, so what

.......

How much effort i put in ?

Took me about an hour total, if that, over a month and i got a grand for it, £1075 an hour yeah s**t that isnt it

How much did you make off of all your effort reading my posts and replying ? oh yeah f**k all haha, poor me with only a grand innit ha you retard


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

dtlv said:


> WTF?
> 
> Anyone who placed a bet using their own money has no obligation to do anything with their winnings they don't want to do. If they drew up a notarized contract agreeing to share winnings then that would be different, but otherwise please just leave it.
> 
> Is kind of embarrassing.


 Leave what ?

I said a long time ago i know he isnt giving me anything so thats the end of that

I have simply been replying to people LIKE YOURSELF since, hence carrying it on

So dont comment saying embarrasing etc etc and then in the same breath saying i should leave it. I left it ages ago but people make dumb comments so i reply

Its quite simple


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

0161M said:


> Leave what ?
> 
> I said a long time ago i know he isnt giving me anything so thats the end of that
> 
> ...


 Why dont you call trump towers and demand trump gives you a quick mil for the painstaking effort you put on this thread leading to his victory, he owes it to you!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Well the thing is if you make a comment that is likely to provoke a response on a public forum then you have to, as a consequence, expect to have many people replying to it and taking you up on it - and if what you said was a bit silly then you have to expect to be trolled a bit for it, as you have been.

The problem you've created for yourself in this thread though is in choosing to continually return to defend your initial comments, each time they are criticized, as that gives the impression you don't want to let it go.

If you have let it go then all good - but reflect that in your posting by not always coming back to it.

I'm not trying to sound mean or attack you, just giving advice on how to handle threads like this based on years of moderating experience.

Everyone at times says things on forums that, on reflection, look a bit silly. I've definitely done it. How you respond when the forum trolls you back though has a huge impact on how you get treated in the future.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

killamanjaro said:


> Why dont you call trump towers and demand trump gives you a quick mil for the painstaking effort you put on this thread leading to his victory, he owes it to you!


 Why dont you get that gyno sorted !


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

oh god another thread with dudes comparing money with strangers on the internet lmao


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

dtlv said:


> Well the thing is if you make a comment that is likely to provoke a response on a public forum then you have to, as a consequence, expect to have many people replying to it and taking you up on it - and if what you said was a bit silly then you have to expect to be trolled a bit for it, as you have been.
> 
> The problem you've created for yourself in this thread though is in choosing to continually return to defend your initial comments, each time they are criticized, as that gives the impression you don't want to let it go.
> 
> ...


 I dont mind people trolling me, i can take it and give it back

I stand by what i said, i dont think it was stupid

Im not about to sit here while randoms, such as yourself chime in and say "embarrassing" and not reply

What did you expect to achieve by putting your two pence worth in and saying its embarrassing ? Based on your years of moderating experience you should have know that saying nothing would be a quicker way to have the topic reach its natural end that making an unnecessary comment and getting a reply


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

DTA said:


> oh god another thread with dudes comparing money with strangers on the internet lmao


 Where is the other ?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

0161M said:


> Where is the other ?


 your mums house


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

DTA said:


> your mums house


 What wit you have there

Youre very fast for a 12 year old


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> A grand is pocket change to me you peasant!


 Says the randomer on the internet who also has an 11 inch penis 10/10 wife and 22inch arms

Youre cool as f**k


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

0161M said:


> What wit you have there
> 
> iv been bangin her since 12 year old


 disgusting


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

DTA said:


> disgusting


 You really a not right arent you

A grown man sat on his computer making mum jokes like a little teenage boy

Take a step back and reassess your life


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

0161M said:


> I dont mind people trolling me, i can take it and give it back
> 
> I stand by what i said, i dont think it was stupid
> 
> ...


 Let it go mate. I see where you're coming from, and I can see that you're frustrated that it seems like 10 vs 1 here, but this discussion isn't going to lead anywhere. You stated your position, others disagreed, and I can't see how arguing more will have any effect other than leading to more silly back and forth and frustration on both sides.

I see your point: You put in time and effort demonstrating that while Trump is an underdog he may have better odds of winning than the bookies suggest. Someone else saw this and made a profit.

I can see how it would be a nice gesture if he gave you something back. But there are a lot of other factors as well. One factor is that he took a risk with his own money; if he had lost would you have apologised and given him something back? I think most people in that situation would say "sorry mate I lost money too, I guess I was wrong". Another factor is that it's impossible to gauge exactly how much influence you had in his decision. You don't know how many other people he talked to, how much of his own research he did, etc.

And finally, since there was never any sort of formal agreement, he doesn't actually owe you anything. You put the information out there on a public forum. There is not even any sort of guarantee that the information is accurate. Distributing information in a community generally pays out returns in social standing, not in cash.

Otherwise it is very hard to put a cash value on it. There's another thread about buying property; if I read that thread and buy and house and make a profit -- how much do I owe to others?

Again, I understand your position that you would give something back if you made a profit. But others may not share this point of view, and to expect them to do so isn't fair.

Anyway you seem like a nice guy, but the arguments here don't put you in a good light. I say let it go mate. You made a nice chunk of cash, enjoy it.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

0161M said:


> You really a not right arent you
> 
> A grown man sat on his computer making mum jokes like a little teenage boy
> 
> Take a step back and reassess your life


 About to reassess your mums pussay


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> 7 inch which me and my definitely 10/10 misses are happy with! my arms are 18 inch and I 100% earn in a day what you earn in a month!
> 
> What would you rate your fella and how many inches of him do you fit in your throat.
> 
> You're gay and poor as f**k


 7 inches haaaaaaaaaaa

Youre wife is for sure getting some real dick somewhere else son, cant believe you admitted that ha

Now stop embarrassing yourself with your inflated arms to make up for your small penis and stop pretending to be rich

Thanks


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

@Tomahawk

Thanks but no need for all that, i have let it go, i said i knew i wasnt getting anything a few pages back. I never said he owed me something i was saying it would be the right thing to do in my eyes, and also that it wasnt a problem that he wasnt going to do anything

Im carrying this topic on purely because i want to , Im enjoying bullying gibbo


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Dont go on like your dick is over 7 inch because its not. Thats why your mum sister and wife are round my house most nights.
> 
> You're the one who has been getting called embarrassing all night I dont need to lie about being well off you have to beg for 100 quid all day like the little hobo you are.
> 
> Cheers kidda


 Ok little guy ahahaha


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> You couldn't bully a girl you little maggot.


 Says the one with the actual maggot

How ironic haha


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

@Gibboguns


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

0161M said:


> What wit you have there
> 
> Youre very fast for a 12 year old


 Sorry bud, but that was a beautifully placed mum joke


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Sorry bud, but that was a beautifully placed mum joke


 I expect nothing less from the guy, hes a 30 year old who has never grown out of mum jokes

Thats what 20 years experience gets you


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Came in, saw the manlets and beta's talking about small cocks and mums, left feeling not surprised.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

0161M said:


> I expect nothing less from the guy, hes a 30 year old who has never grown out of mum jokes
> 
> Thats what 20 years experience gets you


 20 years experience bangin your mum


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

DTA said:


> 20 years experience bangin your mum


 Peaked far too soon son, should have left it where it was

Killed it off

Obviously will make a mum joke now because hes funny


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

@Gibboguns using his big strong 18inch arms to help demonstrate his flexibility


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

0161M said:


> Peaked far too soon when bangin my mum, should have left it her vag where it was
> 
> Killed it off
> 
> Obviously will have another go on me mum now because hes funny


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

DTA said:


>


 So is your mum


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Tomahawk said:


> Someone else saw this and made a profit.


 I didn't make the bet based on a thread on ukmuscle. I don't even know what the guy said about Trump ffs


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I didn't make the bet based on a thread on ukmuscle. I don't even know what the guy said about Trump ffs


 You can keep saying that all you want, it doesnt make it true

Tell you what, instead of the hundred, just bow at my feet tell me im the oracle and that youre but a simple boy, and you made a mistake not thanking your all seeing generous overlord for the wisdom he bestowed upon you, kiss my big toe and then ill call it even


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

0161M said:


> You can keep saying that all you want, it doesnt make it true
> 
> Tell you what, instead of the hundred just bow at my feet tell me im the oracle and that youre but a simple boy and you made a mistake not thanking your all seeing generous overlord for the wisdom he bestowed upon you, kiss my big toe and then ill call it even


 Your weird :confused1:


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Your weird :confused1:


 Dont start freestyling pal

Just stick to the script i have given you


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

0161M said:


> So is your mum


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> You are getting full on bullied are you feeling ok mate? :lol:


 Knowing yourself how small it is, how can you take your gf seriously when she lies to your face saying that its ok and shes happy with it ?

Because she is lying

7 inches is smalllllllllll bro


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Gibboguns said:


> You are getting full on bullied are you feeling ok mate? :lol:


 I'm broken :crying:


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Haha ok! Every man on here knows 7 inches is a decent size but you keep pretending its small to keep up your stale banter your getting destroyed by everyone on here keep fighting a losing battle its fun to watch even a mod on here says you're embarrassing.


 7 inches is a decent size LOL just stop it

The thing is

Youre the one who said your gf is happy with your little dick

Therefore you believed her lies, which means you cant spot a liar, which is why its probably so easy for her to get away with cheating on you with a real man

I think there is some surgery about for guys like you, why not get that instead of pumping up your arms and coming online pretending to be rich to try to compensate ?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

cool thread


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> You're repeating the same boring s**t. I'm well off and a grand is not a lot of money to me just accept it.


 Well lets be honest its worth repeating

You came out all proud you had a 7 inch dick lmfao


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Then like the deluded t**t you are you said that your gf is happy with it

Awwwww is that what she says "its ok gibbo, its not small dont worry, im soooooo happy with it" haha you complete mug

Got some magic beans here if you want to buy them, muggins.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Stale


 no no theyre very fresh magic beans i can assure you of that

make penis big, very big

you will have real man penis instead of small boy penis


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Your sister chokes on it most nights and ask your misses where her stretch marks around her mouth comes from?


 You reply with this garbage and have the nerve to say my comebacks are stale HA

seems youre lacking upstairs as well as downstairs


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Better banter than repeating the same thing in 10 posts.


 You are actually deluded arent you ha !

My posts have been different, its Your last 10 posts, infact, every single post where you have to think of a comeback its always the same

Hey ask your mum ask your wife ask your sister i f**ked them herp derp

So vacuous

If you want to get off the subject of your downstairs dwarf then we can......

Tell us how youre apparently so rich when youre clearly so dumb ?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Haha herp derp! yeah im full retard I had to explian to you what a million was you melon. I own the 2nd most successful gates company in Britain with my brother and I've only got 1 GCSE im not very academic just good at making money what do you do apart from gambling and begging people online for £100?


 No you didnt, I just quoted the English definition for a billion, we are in England right ? You quoted the American version, you explained nothing.

There is no need to point out youre not very academic, your posts make that point clear enough, plus a few paces back you thought a question mark was an exclamation mark, that one sealed the deal


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Heres Gibbo just finishing "work" at his "gate company"










His parents find out that gibbo has "finished work"


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibbo and his brother in their first failed venture of installing window frames to tents


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

not sure who is going to win this, keep going though lads almost shot my load.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> not sure who is going to win this, keep going though lads almost shot my load.


 Gibbo is getting his s**t pushed in quite clearly

All rounds have been 10/8 to me so far

Just waiting on that referee stoppage coz its getting messyyyyyyyy


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Not Been on here for a while, you two are funny ?

Oh and the old British billion (a million million) changed over to the US million (a thousand million) by the British government in 1974.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> You have to get pictures of down syndrome people to get one up on banter that is low mate! lower than all mum sisters and family jokes. The reality of all this is im 28 successful nearly a millionaire and you beg for money online night mate I've got a life to wake up to in the morning B)


 Gibbos internet life according to gibbo yeah

Looks like the little chump has quit on his stool. no need for a referee stoppage after all

night my little bitch


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Do you work?


 Youve already quit pal, verbal tapout on your stool

Yeah i work, I own the most successful gate company in the UK


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> I do work so we'll carry this on tomorrow sugar tits.


 It will probably get locked tomorrow

Have fun at the farm, little buddy


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Its not over till i say. why you dodging the question? for the forth time do you work?


 Of course i work


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gibboguns said:


> Doing what?


 banging A and being kray


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> What do you mean locked? taken off?


 Lets help you understand this by using an analogy of a gate

When your mum tells your dad to make sure the gate at the retard farm you attend is locked, does that me the gate is taken off ?

No, it means the gate is now secured and restricts access

That is what happens when a topic is locked.

At no time has locked meant taken off

Gibbos brothers business was the best on the planet until he hired Gibbo. Gibbo there tearing gates down all over the gaff because his brother asked him to make sure they were locked. Now theyre only second in the UK. Sucks


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> You very vague and fragile on this subject are you ashamed of what you do? how old are you?


 im 17 and work at mcdonalds


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> You not your boyfriend?


 See what i mean

Youre the lowest common denomonator

Every come back is sex related, ooooo your boyfriend, oooooo your mum your sister your wife

Try and make a come back which isnt orientated around sex .....................

Otherwise we will have to start delving into why all your jokes are related to sex (clearly because of your small penis and being able to not sexually fulfill anyone)


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> You go through so much effort for such poor banter.


 Its no effort atall, it comes quick and fast

my banter is 10x that of yours which doesnt seem to have made it past year 8


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Im rich your a tramp hows that.
> 
> You won't say what you do for work because your ashamed.


 Really really s**t lmao

Thats like wow bad

Plus the fact you have already said youre rich atleast 3 times

Try again so i can mock you some more


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Pictures of down syndrome is definitely pure class banter and definitely above year 8 standard :lol:


 I used them in two of my replies out of many

And i only did it after you exposed yourself to having a touch of down syndrome so its all on topic and related to you

Youre now sat there, brain in overdrive trying to think of another female family member of mine you can say you have had sex with arent you

Ill help you


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Lets hear somthing original from you apart from your cock jokes and disabled jokes?


 All my material is original as its related to you

Yours consists of repeating that youre rich and then proclaiming you have had sex with my female family members, and thats all you have had for this entire discussion

Its honestly what a 13 year old would do


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> What do you do for work stop dodging it just admit your an average dude and a grand is a lot of money to you.
> 
> Ps I bum your uncle


 I just told you what i am and how old i am

Why do you insist on constantly repeating everything you say over and over


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Mine is, yours consist of small cock jokes and im so thick im nearly a millionaire at 28 come at me with something else.


 Its all factual though though you do have a small cock and you are really dumb

therefore i win by default

you have the penis of a teenager and the mental age of one

you can keep harping on how rich you are, well guess what, im richer


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Your running out of steam your repeating yourself. Its not all factual because your not richer a dumb arse wouldn't have a successful business like mine and we both know 7 inch is not a small cock so come back with something better and stop declaring you've won you soft t**t!


 I am legit running out of steam yeah

Its like the simpsons episode where Homer fights that Tyson lookalike and Gets his head punched in non stop until Tyson gets tired

I can only sustain your beating for so long

Im going to sleep now anyway, some of us have actual jobs to go to in the morning pal

You just go to sleep knowing my gate company is better than your brothers


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I should lock this but I don't want to interrupt the flirting between you two, so carry on!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

dtlv said:


> I should lock this but I don't want to interrupt the flirting between you two, so carry on!


 In reality both unemployed lol.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> In reality both unemployed lol.


 It's odd how both of them have gate companies. I've never needed to buy a gate.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> It's odd how both of them have gate companies. I've never needed to buy a gate.


 I think they're the same person, fight club kind of deal going on.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> I think they're the same person, fight club kind of deal going on.


 They work together.

One steals your gate, the other sells you a new one.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Varg said:


> They work together.
> 
> One steals your gate, the other sells you a new one.


 It's a gate conspiracy.

Gate-gate


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gibboguns said:


> The reality of all this is im 28 successful nearly a millionaire


 You will fit right in here. Everyone on here is rich.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> It's odd how both of them have gate companies. I've never needed to buy a gate.


 Lmao me neither. I love these threads with people arguing ill never understand why they care so much about proving them self to randoms online


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Trump is no more a puppet or less a puppet than bush, Blair, Obama and whoever else the Rothschild run


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> Trump is no more a puppet or less a puppet than bush, Blair, Obama and whoever else the Rothschild run


 Thanks for enlightening me dude.

Who would have thought that rich people run everything?

I'm gobsmacked.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Thanks for enlightening me dude.
> 
> Who would have thought that rich people run everything?
> 
> I'm gobsmacked.


 Inshallah


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Trump is no more a puppet or less a puppet than bush, Blair, Obama and whoever else the Rothschild run


 Excuse me, we were watching the lovers tiff between the gate conglomerates. So please don't interrupt with your off-topic posts again.

Thanks x


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MFM said:


> Excuse me, we were watching the lovers tiff between the gate conglomerates. So please don't interrupt with your off-topic posts again.
> 
> Thanks x


 I was getting bored of it so decided to post something I knew would get a response which would in turn change the topic which has worked going by the 2 posts that followed

thanks

god bless


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> I was getting bored of it so decided to post something I knew would get a response which would in turn change the topic which has worked going by the 2 posts that followed
> 
> thanks
> 
> god bless


 Meh! Boring

Back to the next episode of Gate Gate


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

On the next episode of gate gate

Will gib prove a 7 inch penius is a decent size

Will 0161 prove hes gate company is better

Find out next time

On uk muscle z


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

DTA said:


> On the next episode of gate gate
> 
> Will gib prove a 7 inch penius is a decent size
> 
> ...


 Don't forget about GiB screwing half of 0161 family, we only seen a glimpse of the fallout from that. Can't wait for next episode.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Where are the two of them? There's a big sale in China today so maybe they're scouting for some new quality ****** chonky gates.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lads both post up pic of bank statement and cocks(with ruler). Spoon in pic to prove legit :thumbup1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

CG88 said:


> Lads both post up pic of bank statement and cocks(with ruler). Spoon in pic to prove legit :thumbup1:


 Forget the bank statements, just the cock pics will do nicely :wub:

@Yes @superpube @Acidreflux


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

#gategate is the new #noaudi


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

simonthepieman said:


> #gategate is the new #noaudi


 With gate power, comes gate responsibility


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just go and play touch butt in the park manlets


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

it does seem a bit of a joke tbh but let's see what follows , the guy should hopefully unleash the truth to what power the president does have or if there is restrictions


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Gibboguns said:


> Did you enjoy getting spooned by your uncle as a little boy?
> 
> You look skinny as f**k!


 Thanks mate :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pointless thread spoilt by 2 children


----------

